# JINDER IS THE FUCKING CHAMP



## Donnie

:done


----------



## Ace

Yeah, why should I care about their product when they certainly don't.


----------



## Strategize

Smackdown will be below 2 million viewers in within 2 weeks.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg




----------



## Ace

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


>


 I'm done with SD, it's the B show officially now.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

You wanna talk about worst booking decisions in history............


----------



## Flair Flop

I guess the shock value marks can enjoy it for now. In a few years we will all be talking about him the way we do Swagger and Khali now.


----------



## MOBELS

:fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah 

He's finally done it! Hard Body Mahal has been UNhindered finally :mark :mark


----------



## HiddenFlaw

meh i dont care


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

At least this is more interesting than Randy Orton being champion.


----------



## CesaroSwing

Fuck yeah. Something interesting on Smackdown finally. I love it

Shout out to all the Jinder fans who made this possible especially @KO Bossy and @Ace
We did it boys, thanks for the support.


----------



## Joshi Judas

THE MAHARAJA HAS ARRIVED PEASANTS!!! :done :done

Unhindered Jinder baybayy!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## BaeJLee

:lol This is the stupidest thing the company has done in a while, they deserve their crappy ratings


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

RIP WWE title.


----------



## Super Hetero Male

holy fuck they did it

god fucking bless the wwe


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29

smackdown will be going to tna levels in the ratings soon.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

I turned it off after the AJ Owens match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This îs what a champion looks like.


----------



## Master Bate

I bet it's a more entertaining reign than Orton's lol


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Ace said:


> I'm done with SD, it's the B show officially now.


I told people several weeks ago not to put it past the WWE to put the title on him. Vince is insane, especially when it comes to SD, a show that he clearly doesn't care about. 

This should put to rest the debate about which show and top title is more relevant.


----------



## Efie_G

what the actual fuck....


----------



## Bojack

I'm here to drink all the smark tears created from this strong sexy brown man.


----------



## JDP2016




----------



## wwe9391

He grabbed the brass ring. Congrats Jinder now its your time to prove your worth as wwe championship worthy. 

Its something new so im for it. You people ask for new well you got it.


----------



## JimCornette

Better than Randy Orton as champion. No complaints from me.


----------



## KO Bossy

CesaroSwing said:


> Fuck yeah. Something interesting on Smackdown finally. I love it
> 
> Shout out to all the Jinder fans who made this possible especially @KO Bossy and @Ace
> We did it boys, thanks for the support.


Enh, won't lie, this made me laugh, even if its taking a shot at me, so...nice one.

As for Jinder winning...I still thinks its dumb, but then again, I stopped caring what this company did a long time ago and realized it doesn't affect me, so...enjoy, I guess.


----------



## taker1986

Jinder must have incriminating photos of Vince or HHH, That's the only way I can explain this.

Fucking unbelievable.


----------



## JDP2016

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I told people several weeks ago not to put it past the WWE to put the title on him. Vince is insane, especially when it comes to SD, a show that he clearly doesn't care about.
> 
> *This should put to rest the debate about which show and top title is more relevant.*


Yeah putting RAW's top title on a part timer who hasn't been seen since the night after he won it, which was weeks ago, makes it so relevant.


----------



## DirectorsCut

Nice. Hopefully this leads to him feuding with Rusev.


----------



## Dibil13

This opens the possiblity of Rusev turning face and having a run of his own so I'm fine with it. He has history with Jinder after all.


----------



## wwe9391

Ace said:


> I'm done with SD, it's the B show officially now.


:ha Vince has turned Ace. Mission accomplished


----------



## Omega_VIK

:ha Well, no wonder I barely watch WWE nowadays.


----------



## Onehitwonder

Universal champion has not been in WWE for weeks now, and Jinder is WWE champion.


----------



## why

The alternative would have been Orton staying as champ.. fuck that. Glad Jinder won.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Way to piss on the rich history of the WWF/E Championship. It is done and means less than shit now.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

I hate this company.


----------



## Rise

Loved it, Jinder is legit as hell deal with it. He does good promos, looks mean as hell, has 2 sleezy restaurant owners watching his back. He is everything heel Seth Rollins wanted to be. 

Plus I knew this was coming because of the India expansion lol thanks for the free money.


----------



## Steve Black Man

So the IC Title is officially the top title on Smackdown now.

Actually, this is probably WWE's attempt to make the Universal Title the top title in the company. Raw is still the flagship, but the Universal Title looks like it's made out of Twizzlers, so nobody takes it seriously.

WWE's answer? Give the WWE Championship to someone so hilariously irrelevant that it devalues the WWE Championship to a point where the abortion of a world title on Raw actually seems legitimate by comparison.

Genius!


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

Well, it is the land of opportunity. The only thing I can do is see what they do from here on out and hope Jinder keeps improving. On the bright side, we have a fresh wrestler in the main event.


----------



## YankBastard

Flair Flop said:


> I guess the shock value marks can enjoy it for now. In a few years we will all be talking about him the way we do Swagger and Khali now.


I can deal with that. I was totally for the shock value and am cool with Jinder being the next Swagger. This will be awesome. Fuck all the hate!


----------



## Vic Capri

Hey haters, how does that crow taste? :lol

- Vic


----------



## ellthom

I'll just leave this here


----------



## 307858

GO INDIA!!!!!!
Priyanka Chopra starring in a film with the Rock!!!
Jinder winning the WWE Champsionship!
Indian Food being so good! 

GOOOOOO INDIA!!!




























You can't hinder Jinder! 
U can't Curry LOVE!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Reunite 3MB and destroy The Shield.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Add Jinder's name to the likes of Stone Cold, The Rock, Undertaker, John Cena, Hulk Hogan as a WWE Champion. What a fucking joke :lol


----------



## Rave Bunny

May 21, 2017 will be made into a national holiday over at India in commemoration for this historic event! 










In all seriousness, if Jinder Mahal can win the WWE Title... Why didn't Cesaro!? :cuss:


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

So when does Gronk become world champ? After all, in kayfabe, Gronk > Mahal


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866481729703485441
Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

I'm honestly happy, i don't even care. Orton was having a terrible reign as WWE champion, Jinder has been entertaining in this feud, and it's something totally out of left field. I genuinely celebrated the win.


----------



## taker1986

Onehitwonder said:


> Universal champion has not been in WWE for weeks now, and Jinder is WWE champion.


WWE really is a mess.


----------



## Piper's Pit

The overall decline in ratings, attendance etc. will probably speed up even up faster now.

BTW I actually like Jinder and am not completely against him being champ but I don't think this is a good decision.


----------



## Jam

Man just look at the meltdown

135 active watching thread, pandemonium everywhere :lmao

Congrats Jinder

Also dudes stop being lame & using ratings as a shit point when it's a flawed point


----------



## RabidBenoit

Just when I thought it was dead, wrestling has been saved.


----------



## nucklehead88

I either have to stop drinking before 4 pm.....or drink more before 4 pm.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

You can't hinder the Jinder. I like when anyone goes from the bottom to the top like this. It's just fun to see.


----------



## JDP2016

The idea of Jinder v. Rusev in the main event makes me wanna laugh uncontrollably. Oh and Boston has come from behind to beat Cleveland 111 - 108.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

We have Cena,Zayn,Nakamura,Styles,Owens,Cena,Harper,Corbin,Rusev in our roster.

but they giving it to the jobber who jobbed to Finn Balor 1 month ago the world title.
Congrats WWE Congrats for creating a new Swagger/Khali. 

You can allready be sure that Jinder wont be in the main card of next years wrestlemania.

Seriously...

Zayn dont get a chance for the title because he is a "geek"

They could have given it to Harper 2 months ago but everyone was like "he is a midcarder"

Rusev a guy who could be a legit main eventer never got a oppourtunity for the title.

The Miz a good worker wont get a world title run anymore.

Jericho didnt get and never will get his well deserved last world title run...

Just a few names to remind you...

Why are they not giving the title to Darren Young, Titus O Neil or umm... Mojo Rawley?
They are no different. Just Faces.


Jinder Mahal is the definition of "everybody can be world champ even a jobber"


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I marked out. :mark:


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

MMMMD said:


> Man just look at the meltdown
> 
> 135 active watching thread, pandemonium everywhere :lmao
> 
> Congrats Jinder


Proving that as long as you push someone who absolutely sucks (like Reigns and Jinder) they'll generate a lot of negative attention. Of course, that won't translate into viewership or money, but at least fans of these geeks can boast about posts on an online forum about how their favorites suck.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

Orton was boring as champion, but Jinder isn't that much better.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

'Ratings don't matter'

Even though it brings in WWE's biggest amount of money every single year.

:ha


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

It probably would have been better to build him up in a story line as soon as he got to SDL and have him winning the championship at SummerSlam or whatever SD PPV is after that, but I'm loving this hate he's getting on this forum. You're still going to watch tho lol


----------



## Ace

Flair Flop said:


> I guess the shock value marks can enjoy it for now. In a few years we will all be talking about him the way we do Swagger and Khali now.


 Where is the WWE championship now in terms of prestige? IWGP, IWGP Intercontinental title and ROH all ahead atm. The WWE doesn't have a single title in the company which means anything.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Not a big fan of Jinder Mahal and actually I do like Randy Orton a lot but literally anything is more interesting than a FACE Orton title reign.


And the reactions both on here and in Chicago were honestly wrth it


----------



## deadcool

Hahahahahaha...I never laughed this hard in a long time.


----------



## Ace

ShowStopper said:


> 'Ratings don't matter'
> 
> Even though it brings in WWE's biggest amount of money every single year.
> 
> :ha


 On the bright side, it speeds up their ratings decline :ha

SD probably will be doing 1.5m consistently next year.


----------



## DammitChrist

ShowStopper said:


> 'Ratings don't matter'
> 
> Even though it brings in WWE's biggest amount of money every single year.
> 
> :ha


I guess ratings will suddenly matter to them if ratings do increase while Jinder Mahal is the world champion 8*D


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ace said:


> On the bright side, it speeds up their ratings decline :ha
> 
> SD probably will be doing 1.5m consistently next year.


And Raw won't be too far behind, bro.

:ha


----------



## Foley's Socko

One boring champ to the next, guess it makes no difference to me.


----------



## mozillameister

JokersLastLaugh said:


> At least this is more interesting than Randy Orton being champion.


QFMFT
Orton is THE most boring and uninspired Wrestler on the roster. 

At least Jinder shows some passion and cares... Granted he's generic AF and there's a ton of guys who should be on that spot over him. But anyone is an improvement. And maybe this will get WWE to realize that having only a handful of top guys is a horrid long-term solution. That title needs to switch hands A LOT. The roster is just too stacked with talent.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The Kennedy Assassination. The Challenger exploding. The Berlin Wall falling. Now Jinder winning the WWE Championship. All memories indelibly ingrained into our collective psyches.


----------



## BaeJLee

The fact that Jinder is champion and someone like Cesaro can't even touch the Universal Title really annoys me


----------



## Jam

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Proving that as long as you push someone who absolutely sucks (like Reigns and Jinder) they'll generate a lot of negative attention. Of course, that won't translate into viewership or money, but at least fans of these geeks can boast about posts on an online forum about how their favorites suck.


Yes cause keeping the belt on Orton would've helped

The whole viewership argument is dead


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Better never see y'all complain about Roman again :kobelol


----------



## God Movement

As I said, the Universal Title is the top title. What the Maharaja effectively won was the World Heavyweight Title. The Universal Title however will be respected. From Goldberg to Lesnar to Reigns. It's the title to win.


----------



## Ace

wwe9391 said:


> :ha Vince has turned Ace. Mission accomplished


 He legitimately killed the only title in the company which mean't a damn thing.

Title matches mean absolutely squat when the titles have no value.


----------



## wwe9391

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Proving that as long as you push someone who absolutely sucks (like Reigns and Jinder) they'll generate a lot of negative attention. Of course, that won't translate into viewership or money, but at least fans of these geeks can boast about posts on an online forum about how their favorites suck.


Reigns should not be in the same sentence as Jinder. Reigns is the #1 full time merch seller. Jinder will never achieve that. Reigns is closer to Cenas level.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

God Movement said:


> As I said, the Universal Title is the top title. What the Maharaja effectively won was the World Heavyweight Title. The Universal Title however will be respected. From Goldberg to Lesnar to Reigns. It's the title to win.


That title isn't even on TV for months. It's also dead.


----------



## Super Hetero Male

Smarks should be happy Jinder won the title.

After all... it takes all the attention off of Nakamura's debut and how completely fucking underwhelming his match was.


----------



## Bushmaster

Only in the WWE would Vince give Jinder a WWE title over Cesaro who was naturally over and one of the best if not thee best wrestler in the company. Only in the WWE :lmao. 

Congrats to Jinder regardless. Title probably means a lot to these guys so it's a career moment for him. Orton with another forgettable reign.


----------



## embarassed fan

* congratulations to Jinder for becoming a top card guy and main eventer.*


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

So Orton looks like a total geek for weeks to Mahal who's been a complete jobber before then and he loses the WWE title to the guy? Also laugh at how Orton keeps getting pinned by Mahal's finisher, yet has kicked out of more devastating finishers.


----------



## CesaroSwing

Ace said:


> He legitimately killed the only title in the company which mean't a damn thing.
> 
> Title matches mean absolutely squat when the titles have no value.


You asked for Jinder to be champion and you got what you wanted. Nice work, much appreciated.


----------



## wwe9391

:lmao so many people thinking WWEs business will be effected cause of this. If i had a nickel from every time someone would say or insinuate WWE is or will go out of business cause of a certain decision I be a fuckin billionaire. "ratings ratings ratings" Oh jesus shut up please


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Meh, I didn't care either way. Not shocked he won, the whole "shock and awe" thing is Vince's gimmick now. Besides, Randy Orton sucks too so it's not like the show is much worse off for it.


----------



## Machismo88

I have no issue with the title change & trying something new


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

MMMMD said:


> Yes cause keeping the belt on Orton would've helped
> 
> The whole viewership argument is dead


Orton is shit too. Just because they've put the title on guys who've sucked in the past doesn't excuse them continuing to put the title on guys who suck.

The viewership argument is "dead" because your side has already lost. Viewership matters, and WWE will find that out when it's time to renegotiate their TV deal.


----------



## God Movement

ShowStopper said:


> That title isn't even on TV for months. It's also dead.


Well, at least it hasn't been won by a career jobber.

:hbkshrug


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Finally a World Champion who will defend the title. Finally a champion who can pass Wellness. Finally new blood on top. The Universe was ready for The Maharaja. Let The Summer of Shanti commence.


----------



## Jam

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Orton is shit too. Just because they've put the title on guys who've sucked in the past doesn't excuse them continuing to put the title on guys who suck.
> 
> The viewership argument is "dead" because your side has already lost. Viewership matters, and WWE will find that out when it's time to renegotiate their TV deal.


What side? I'm not even a Jinder fan so no idea what "side" I'm supposedly on, you wanna keep acting like a part time accountant then go ahead, they'll be fine

Your "side" has lost by the looks of things, just look how sad & riled up you are over this


----------



## God Movement

Literally the only way I can cope with losing money on this result is to laugh, and laugh a lot.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Cesaro,Miz,Jericho,Zayn,Corbin,Rusev...
so many better CHOICES.

i dont get it.

Indians strike again!


----------



## Rise

Iron Man said:


> Only in the WWE would Vince give Jinder a WWE title over Cesaro who was naturally over and one of the best if not thee best wrestler in the company. Only in the WWE :lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to Jinder regardless. Title probably means a lot to these guys so it's a career moment for him. Orton with another forgettable reign.




Cesaro is not natural on the mic or in presentation. He is a hell of a wrestler, love watching his matches but he sucks at everything else. That's why he ain't champ and won't be.


----------



## wwe9391

MMMMD said:


> The whole viewership argument is dead


Its been dead for a long time. The only reason its brought up on here is because its the only negative thing WWE has business wise. Thats the only go to they have when they want to argue WWE business. Which most on here no nothing about.


----------



## JDP2016

Wednesday can't get here fast enough.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

wwe9391 said:


> Reigns should not be in the same sentence as Jinder. Reigns is the #1 full time merch seller. Jinder will never achieve that. Reigns is closer to Cenas level.


----------



## cyrus_cesar

Wait...is this serious?


----------



## Tommy-V

This is what happens when memes go too far.


----------



## wwe9391

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


>


2 words RECORD REVENUE. 

Good night. Call me when WWE is still here in 10 years and your still being proved wrong.


----------



## Jay Valero

All hail the Main Event Maharajah!


----------



## CesaroSwing

People talking about Cesaro_ now,_ when they didn't give a shit about him when Orton/Wyatt won. 


Rise said:


> Cesaro is not natural on the mic or in presentation. He is a hell of a wrestler, l*ove watching his matches but he sucks at everything else.* That's why he ain't champ and won't be.


:bunk


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

MMMMD said:


> What side? I'm not even a Jinder fan so no idea what "side" I'm supposedly on, you wanna keep acting like a part time accountant then go ahead, they'll be fine
> 
> Your "side" has lost by the looks of things, just look how sad & riled up you are over this


The side that isn't intelligent enough to understand the composition of WWE's income.


----------



## Daniel97

A guy who hasen't had a good match in his career is WWE Champion. Let's rejoice! This forum is on its ass.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Alrighty then.


----------



## lotsofammo

Jinder is the greatest WWE champ ever! Fuck Flair fuck Hogan fuck Austin fuck rocky. Jinder #1 !!!


----------



## Himiko

When you put this into perspective, it's actually hilarious. A jobber, a guy WWE had no interest in pushing or making a star out of, literally overnight beats Randy Orton and becomes the WWE champion. Let that sink in. WWE never fails to make my eyes roll.

Next I want Tyler Breeze's mop to become Intercontinental Champ!


----------



## JDP2016

The amount of racist phone calls on the Joe Cronin show is like............... I can't even explain it.


----------



## Rise

CesaroSwing said:


> People talking about Cesaro_ now,_ when they didn't give a shit about him when Orton/Wyatt won.
> 
> 
> 
> :bunk




Sorry, cesaro comes off so fake and forced when he talks. He has no character which means he can't carry a show which means he can't be champion. He could get a run with the tag belts or ic or USA but never the wwe championship unless he has a manager. 

What he is great at is wrestling, which is what he does every week. When he is never on tv wrestling then a fan of his can complain.


----------



## V-Trigger

A part timer and a man who is yet to have a good match in his career are the top champions.




... YIKES.


----------



## Jay Valero

The Indian Summer is upon us.


----------



## Jam

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> The side that isn't intelligent enough to understand the composition of WWE's income.


Yes, you're so smart, you must be involved in the business right? Wait no? Oh.


----------



## CretinHop138

The amount of racism I am seeing on social media is quote shocking. Christ.


----------



## MrWalsh

This dude was a joke a year ago
think about that


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

JDP2016 said:


> The amount of racist phone calls on the Joe Cronin show is like............... I can't even explain it.


What are they saying?


----------



## ABAS

I mean they could have had Jinder win the Royal Rumble then win the title at Mania...use the Rumble to push someone no one expects instead of letting Roman win it.


----------



## Cleavage

JINDER GOT THE JUICE NOW


----------



## CesaroSwing

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Orton is shit too. Just because they've put the title on guys who've sucked in the past doesn't excuse them continuing to put the title on guys who suck.
> 
> The viewership argument is "dead" because your side has already lost. Viewership matters, and WWE will find that out when it's time to renegotiate their TV deal.


You've taken this result well.


----------



## JDP2016

JokersLastLaugh said:


> What are they saying?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fFbx3fH-Qo

The usually comments people make about brown people from India and the middle east.


----------



## embarassed fan

*Hopefully this is a sign that WWE is going in the right direction. Less wrestling monkeys and push guys based on look and talk. Vince knows what's best for business. *


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

MMMMD said:


> Yes, you're so smart, you must be involved in the business right? Wait no? Oh.


You don't need to be involved in the business. They're a public corporation and their financials are available for everyone to read.


----------



## Impeccable Sin




----------



## Rise

Reactions are cracking me up. All I ever hear and read is "push new people" then it happens and everyone complains. Who really wanted to watch more of face Randy as champion? I wasn't even watching but I will now. Something new is a good thing, and Jinder has shown he is a good talent, I will watch to see how he does.


----------



## -XERO-

JDP2016 said:


>





-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I ain't even mad. :lol
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866486569800093696


^


----------



## Blade Runner

Well this oughta keep the WWE section of this forum busy for a few weeks...


----------



## HandsomeRTruth

The crowd chanting "Let's go Jinder -Jinder sucks" says everything about how good Orton's reign was. The belt got put on the guy actually getting heat. Fuck anyone hating on Jinder as champ,he had a great match tonight and is making this Foreign Heel gimmick work.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

embarassed fan said:


> *Hopefully this is a sign that WWE is going in the right direction. Less wrestling monkeys and push guys based on look and talk. Vince knows what's best for business. *


if this is the right direction...

then wher is my FUTURE UNIVERSAL CHMAMPION HEATH SLATER?!
Titus 4 Universal Champion too!!! Mojo Rawley can talk and has a unique look. Push4WWETitle!
non wrestling monkeys just guys that have da look and the mic skills!


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

They put a jobber as champion. On one show, we have Lesner as champ who barely shows up at all, and the other side Jinder Mahal is champion. What the fuck is going on?????

Also, does Jinder really need to have an indian gimmick, cant he be something else, like something cool instead of foreign heel. Actually has there ever been a time where WWE actually gave a foreign wrestler a gimmick that is not america hating foreigner? Other than some Europeans they all are the same.


----------



## TN Punk

I'm here for this title reign!


----------



## headstar

Reminds me of when this undeserving jobber won it:









It's 2004 all over again. Imagine, Jinder holding the WWE title for several months. 

Although, I'm more surprised that he won it before Rusev.


----------



## stevefox1200

This is his first belt

never even held the tag titles

I did enjoy Randy's attempted murder however


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

embarassed fan said:


> *Hopefully this is a sign that WWE is going in the right direction. Less wrestling monkeys and push guys based on look and talk. Vince knows what's best for business. *


Lol, please, do show me the great promos by Jinder Mahal.


----------



## T0M

wwe9391 said:


> He grabbed the brass ring. Congrats Jinder now its your time to prove your worth as wwe championship worthy.
> 
> Its something new so im for it. You people ask for new well you got it.


Yes. If my wife asks me to cook a new type of dinner and I prepare dog shit on a plate should she like it just because it's "new"?


----------



## BaeJLee

MrWalsh said:


> This dude was a joke a year ago
> think about that


A year ago..? :lol like 2-3 months ago


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HandsomeRTruth said:


> The crowd chanting "Let's go Jinder -Jinder sucks" says everything about how good Orton's reign was. The belt got put on the guy actually getting heat. Fuck anyone hating on Jinder as champ,he had a great match tonight and is making this Foreign Heel gimmick work.


Spot on. Most here said the Chicago crowd would reject him, so that chant was amazingly telling.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Lol, please, do show me the great promos by Jinder Mahal.


he first need to work on his voice. since weeks he is losing his voice.




BaeJLee said:


> A year ago..? :lol like 2-3 months ago


actually 1 month.
he lost against Balor in jobber fashion in Mid April.


----------



## stevefox1200

Jinder is proof that hard work and determination can pay off








and if it doesn't just fill your body with chemicals till your chest and back are covered in acne


----------



## JDP2016

HandsomeRTruth said:


> The crowd chanting "Let's go Jinder -Jinder sucks" says everything about how good Orton's reign was. The belt got put on the guy actually getting heat. Fuck anyone hating on Jinder as champ,he had a great match tonight and is making this Foreign Heel gimmick work.


Reminded me of all those Cena matches where the crowd gave zero fucks about his heel opponent.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Couple of fans with the NEW WWE Champion*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866496468009570309


----------



## BaeJLee

Rise said:


> Reactions are cracking me up. All I ever hear and read is "push new people" then it happens and everyone complains. Who really wanted to watch more of face Randy as champion? I wasn't even watching but I will now. Something new is a good thing, and Jinder has shown he is a good talent, I will watch to see how he does.


I'm fine with pushing new people, that's great but build them up first! Jinder hasn't even had a decent match in his entire career, even the Bollywood Boys were more entertaining than him in this match. Less than 2 months ago, who the heck was Jinder Mahal? They have talented ass men on their roster who should have been competing for this championship instead they hand it off to a jobber.


----------



## 674297

Last year we had a meth addict﻿ as the World Champion, this year we have a steroid abuser as WWE Champion.


----------



## HandsomeRTruth

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You wanna talk about worst booking decisions in history............


Not counting any recent Rumble's , what is 

Ortons wins a WM.......


----------



## V-Trigger

Kids, if anyone ever tells you to say no to drugs just tell them to fuck off and plunge a syringe full of horse testosterone directly into your heart.

Steroids breeds champions. Don't forget that.


----------



## joesmith

I mean it is what it is I'm not against the move but lets be real at this point the the mid card title holders (Ambrose and Owens) are more talented and more popular then the main event title holders ( Lesnar and Mahal) 

I think its great WWE is going after and expanding to new demographics though does any somewhat knowledgeable wrestling fan think Mahal is more talented then Owens c'mon

Mahal is a carbon copy of Muhammad Hussein plain and simple


----------



## wwe9391

T0M said:


> Yes. If my wife asks me to cook a new type of dinner and I prepare dog shit on a plate should she like it just because it's "new"?


Thats food, this is TV


----------



## Saturn

Man I'm so excited I can't even believe it. Been pulling for him for a while. I knew he had something special since he started having matches with Reigns and Balor. This is such an awesome day.


----------



## starsfan24

I'm all for pushing new people, but Jinder was treated like a joke at Mania and a few weeks after. And then just wins the #1 Contendership and they expect us to treat him like anything but a joke. We'll see where it goes but man that wasn't the way to go about it imo.

Oh and Owens and AJ are stuck feuding for the mid card title while Jinder is the main champion. Yep.


----------



## HandsomeRTruth

JDP2016 said:


> Reminded me of all those Cena matches where the crowd gave zero fucks about his heel opponent.


Exactly,Orton was like a midcard face who's only minor reactions at all was because of who his opponent was,and Jinder was the guy who's time is now.


----------



## summersgod

Better than Orton being champ


----------



## T0M

wwe9391 said:


> Thats food, this is TV


Fucking Christ. Amazing.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

This is why Smackdown is the better show, because their ppv's have moments like this, Raw never does. I missed the ppv, but definitely checked in for Main event because i knew Jinder was winning, but wanted to see it live. 

pretty boring match, but last few minutes were perfect. 

surprised at some of the winners tonight. wish I would have seen whole ppv live if i knew it'd be this unpredictable.


----------



## The One Man Gang

starsfan24 said:


> I'm all for pushing new people, but Jinder was treated like a joke at Mania and a few weeks after. And then just wins the #1 Contendership and they expect us to treat him like anything but a joke. We'll see where it goes but man that wasn't the way to go about it imo.


this is my feelings as well. If they would have built him up better instead of just rushing this push out of no where, it would have been better. 

I just can't take a guy who's been a jobber for his entire career seriously as champion.


----------



## Jam

If you told me even 2 months ago that Jinder Mahal would be WWE Champion I'd have rolled my eyes at you for a lame attempt at being funny

Wow man


----------



## embarassed fan

joesmith said:


> I mean it is what it is I'm not against the move but lets be real at this point the the mid card title holders (Ambrose and Owens) are more talented and more popular then the main event title holders ( Lesnar and Mahal)
> 
> I think its great WWE is going after and expanding to new demographics though does any somewhat knowledgeable wrestling fan think Mahal is more talented then Owens c'mon
> 
> Mahal is a carbon copy of Muhammad Hussein plain and simple


*Mahal and Lesnar both have excellent body of Champions. Dean and KO...don't need titles, they have cake and beer*


----------



## stevefox1200

I was enjoying a nice glass of Simply Orange but whenever Jinder is on TV my cup just seems to continuously fill up


----------



## BaeJLee

I can't tell if some of you guys are actually fans of Jinder or just trolling hard


----------



## Rise

BaeJLee said:


> I'm fine with pushing new people, that's great but build them up first! Jinder hasn't even had a decent match in his entire career, even the Bollywood Boys were more entertaining than him in this match. Less than 2 months ago, who the heck was Jinder Mahal? They have talented ass men on their roster who should have been competing for this championship instead they hand it off to a jobber.


Who on Smackdown would you like to see pushed? I don't care about his past record, this stuff isn't real. Jinder looks the part, talks the part, and is good enough in the ring especially with the twins watching his back. This is what Smackdown is supposed to be about, identifying good talent and giving them a chance. Jinder got his chance, and ran with it to the point they pulled the trigger. Thats what we should all want to see.


----------



## DJ Punk

Way to kill any credibility that the world title had left. From a jobber to world champion with absolutely no build up at all? WWE really doesn't care anymore do they? 

Vince: "It'll be a huge shock factor and get people talking, that's for sure!" Pathetic -__-


----------



## Hawkke

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> This îs what a champion looks like.


As fun as it all is.. The fact is was before Rusev truly, truly is a bloody insult.


----------



## RapShepard

So people are only okay with SDL being the land of opportunity when it's going to the same old approved long established guys "non WWE type" guys lol.

It's a surprise I thought people wanted those. It's a heel that actually has heel heat, instead of "I respect you" cheers. That's refreshing. What's to hate. Now there's a heel worth vanquishing. 

For those solely focusing on kayfabe you have a loser that randomly hired goons to help him to the title. For those who can't help but mix kayfabe and real life, well now you have a main event heel you can really dislike.

A heel smart fans aren't trying to go to the arena to cheer is a good move. Now when one of the darling babyfaces faces Jinder he can get all the cheers instead of some dueling chants.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saturn

Jamaica said:


> I'm here to drink all the smark tears created from this strong sexy brown man.




Bwahahah man I am loving reading through this thread and seeing them all cry their tears. Thank you Vince and thank you Jinder.


----------



## joesmith

so the carbon copy of Muhammad Hussein is champ lets be real here Jinder is a copy of Muhmmad Hussein

why does he even year that hat that's an arab thing right not an indian thing


----------



## Himiko

Is Jinder considered a good promo-er/speaker? I don't think he is, I find his voice irritating and he just repeats the same thing for every promo.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

BaeJLee said:


> I can't tell if some of you guys are actually fans of Jinder or just trolling hard


It's the same thing that happens with Reigns. Neither of them really have any fans on this forum - it's just a few people trolling by pretending they like them.


----------



## Taroostyles

I would laugh at how hilariously bad this booking is but it's actually pretty sad tbh.


----------



## V-Trigger

RapShepard said:


> So people are only okay with SDL being the land of opportunity when it's going to the same old approved long established guys "non WWE type" guys lol.
> 
> It's a surprise I thought people wanted those. It's a heel that actually has heel heat, instead of "I respect you" cheers. That's refreshing. What's to hate. Now there's a heel worth vanquishing.
> 
> For those solely focusing on kayfabe you have a loser that randomly hired goons to help him to the title. For those who can't help but mix kayfabe and real life, well now you have a main event heel you can really dislike.
> 
> A heel smart fans aren't trying to go to the arena to cheer is a good move. Now when one of the darling babyfaces faces Jinder he can get all the cheers instead of some dueling chants.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Cesaro and Rusev are yet to win the fucking top title of this company. Stop with this anti-indie thing.


----------



## embarassed fan

BaeJLee said:


> I can't tell if some of you guys are actually fans of Jinder or just trolling hard


*Why would anyone troll? This is not Ellsworth. 
Guys like Hogan, Austin, Reigns, Jinder,etc are much believable to have a fanbase Jinder is the only one to have an official discussion thread in this section. *


----------



## BaeJLee

Rise said:


> *Who on Smackdown would you like to see pushed?* I don't care about his past record, this stuff isn't real. Jinder looks the part, talks the part, and is good enough in the ring especially with the twins watching his back. This is what Smackdown is supposed to be about, identifying good talent and giving them a chance. Jinder got his chance, and ran with it to the point they pulled the trigger. Thats what we should all want to see.


Rusev, Zayn, and Harper...? I get it that SmackDown is the land of jobbertunities uh... opportunities but come on. Where was all this "Jinder looks like a champion" talk 2 months ago?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@DarkLady

My euphoria over Jinder hasn't abated at all. Make sure you check out his historic win when you can. Come join the party. :dance


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Himiko said:


> Is Jinder considered a good promo-er/speaker? I don't think he is, I find his voice irritating and he just repeats the same thing for every promo.


My honest opinion of Jinder is that he's a slightly above average promo guy. It's interesting content (any kind of race baiting in front of American audiences is bound to be) especially since so few wrestlers have gone there recently. And his delivery is good. But it's cheap as cheap can fucking get. 

He's honestly, a big fat "OK" on the mic.


----------



## BaeJLee

embarassed fan said:


> *Why would anyone troll? This is not Ellsworth.
> Guys like Hogan, Austin, Reigns, Jinder,etc are much believable to have a fanbase Jinder is the only one to have an official discussion thread in this section. *


Did... did you put Austin and Hogan in the same category as Jinder...?


----------



## DJ Punk

Flair Flop said:


> I guess the shock value marks can enjoy it for now. In a few years we will all be talking about him the way we do Swagger and Khali now.


Quote for the muthafuckin truth^


----------



## squarebox

BrotherNero said:


> Cesaro and Rusev are yet to win the fucking top title of this company. Stop with this anti-indie thing.


As much as some people don't like him, even Corbin could be taken more seriously than this clown.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## troubleman1218

SmackDown is dead to me. Prime example of why I wished WWE never brought back this crappy ass Brand Split.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hawkke said:


> As fun as it all is.. The fact is was before Rusev truly, truly is a bloody insult.


No doubt Rusev deserves better. He made the cardinal sin of being born in Bulgaria, not India.


----------



## IronMan8

DJ Punk said:


> Way to kill any credibility that the world title had left. From a jobber to world champion with absolutely no build up at all? WWE really doesn't care anymore do they?
> 
> Vince: "It'll be a huge shock factor and get people talking, that's for sure!" Pathetic -__-


Sometimes a bottom team beats a top team by luck, injuries, and unfair officiating.

So many people are offended thinking WWE is being unrealistic, but that's only true if you choose to ignore the kayfabe reality of the situation - Randy was injured mid-match and Jinder had a lot of outside help. It wasn't a fair win.


----------



## JDP2016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866488505643524097


----------



## starsfan24

Looking back on this in a few years, Jinder Mahal is going to be a helluva pull when naming WWE Champions.


----------



## JDP2016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866488961337839616


----------



## embarassed fan

*Wrestlemania 34 Dream match
Roman Reigns vs Finn Balor vs Jinder Mahal triple threat* :mark :mark


----------



## Rise

BaeJLee said:


> Rusev, Zayn, and Harper...? I get it that SmackDown is the land of jobbertunities uh... opportunities but come on. Where was all this "Jinder looks like a champion" talk 2 months ago?


Rusev has been pushed in the past, and all signs point to him getting another chance. I mean all his promos are about the championship. 

Harper I agree he has huge potential and eventually should get a chance. I think he needs to refine his live promos and entrance some first but he could be a future champion.

Zayn though? Just no, IC/USA sure, but he is not the type who should be the face of the show. I mean he doesn't even have an average look. He is a good character and wrestler though, but champion? No chance.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

RapShepard said:


> So people are only okay with SDL being the land of opportunity when it's going to the same old approved long established guys "non WWE type" guys lol.
> 
> It's a surprise I thought people wanted those. It's a heel that actually has heel heat, instead of "I respect you" cheers. That's refreshing. What's to hate. Now there's a heel worth vanquishing.
> 
> For those solely focusing on kayfabe you have a loser that randomly hired goons to help him to the title. For those who can't help but mix kayfabe and real life, well now you have a main event heel you can really dislike.
> 
> A heel smart fans aren't trying to go to the arena to cheer is a good move. Now when one of the darling babyfaces faces Jinder he can get all the cheers instead of some dueling chants.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


nobody would have complained if a non indy guy like Rusev or Corbin would have won the title.
nobody would have complained about jinder mahal if the WWE would have pushed him like Rusev when he returned. Its like they got this deal 4 weeks ago with india and decided to give the title like they are skittles to jinder.
I mean come on a midcard title run or atleast Mahal pinning etablished stars in january-march would have helped.

Imagine Titus O Neil being a Indian jobbing to Heath fuckin Slater and 3 weeks after he wins the world title. just bad isnt it?


yes we want "new" but we want the RIGHT "NEW".


----------



## DJ Punk

IronMan8 said:


> Sometimes a bottom team beats a top team by luck, injuries, and unfair officiating.
> 
> So many people are offended thinking WWE is being unrealistic, but that's only true if you choose to ignore the kayfabe reality of the situation - Randy was injured mid-match and Jinder had a lot of outside help. It wasn't a fair win.


Doesn't matter. Mahal had 0 credibility before he won that #1 contender's match. No build up or anything. For him to win the top title even in a heelish way is just completely stupid and nonsensical. It's the equivalent of Epico or Hawkins winning a world title in a heelish manner. But even those two have once held tag titles.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis

Strategize said:


> Smackdown will be below 2 million viewers in within 2 weeks.


Yeah but, south east asia will increase by 1,000%


----------



## BaeJLee

embarassed fan said:


> *Wrestlemania 34 Dream match
> Roman Reigns vs Finn Balor vs Jinder Mahal triple threat* :mark :mark


Throw Alexa Bliss in there because why the hell not :shrug


----------



## Himiko

Rise said:


> Rusev has been pushed in the past, and all signs point to him getting another chance. I mean all his promos are about the championship.
> 
> Harper I agree he has huge potential and eventually should get a chance. I think he needs to refine his live promos and entrance some first but he could be a future champion.
> *
> Zayn though? Just no, IC/USA sure, but he is not the type who should be the face of the show. I mean he doesn't even have an average look. He is a good character and wrestler though, but champion? No chance*.


Well if Daniel Bryan and Finn Balor can, why can't Zayn?


----------



## 3ku1

Jinder had won one match in one year. Including the #1 Contender match and wins the WWE title. This is the most nonsensical thing WWE has done in over a decade. Hell this is the new Montreal Screw job :lol


----------



## The Game

God what a joke. This should've been Rusev. I haven't watched this for a month because I was hoping this whole Jinder thing would pass, never thought they'd be stupid enough to stain the most prestigious title in the company with this geek.


----------



## Kratosx23

Ace said:


> Yeah, why should I care about their product when they certainly don't.


Still think the WWE title is more important than the Universal? :lol

They actually did it. :lmao

Jinder is terrible, but he's not the worst person in history to ever be champion, so I can't really be mad about it, it's more of a thorough embarrassment for WWE themselves that we can all have a good laugh about than anything else. They're putting a lot of faith in somebody who can't deliver in any capacity, while at the same time completely undermining SmackDown. There's never been a situation in history where the star gap has been so wide as it is between Brock Lesnar and Jinder Mahal. 

I know that this is all about India, but he's the champion now, they've made him a "star", so called, in as much as they think a belt by itself with no talent can make somebody a star. It's failed before, it's failed again. This can't be a long term thing, it's gotta lead to Nakamura just smashing him in a month or two.

I think we can all agree the big winner tonight was Jack Swagger, because he's no longer the punchline when people make their list of biggest geeks to ever win the title. Swagger had way more credibility than Jinder.


----------



## IronMan8

DJ Punk said:


> Doesn't matter. Mahal had 0 credibility before he won that #1 contender's match. No build up or anything. For him to win the top title even in a heelish way is just completely stupid and nonsensical. It's the equivalent of Epico or Hawkins winning a world title in a heelish manner. But even those two have once held tag titles.


You really don't get it.

It's the equivalent of a strong NBA team's stars all getting injured in the first few minutes, then the rival team get a bunch of unfair ref decisions doing their way, and then when the strong NBA team is going for the win, somehow the weak team's coach is allowed to make a distraction to ruin their shot, and then the weak team stumbles over the line.

That's what happened if you acknowledge kayfabe.

Jinder doesn't need "credibility" because he didn't win clean. 

He had 2 people interfering constantly, his opponent got injured in the opening minutes, and he snuck up from behind to get a lucky win. That's all.

Damn, so many people picking and choosing when kayfabe does and doesn't apply. Randy Orton had one arm in this match and 3 opponents.


----------



## Hawkke

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866492400776118272
Even Bray doesn't know what to say.


----------



## I am the Storm

One of he most ridiculous and indefensible booking decisions I've seen in my 26 years of watching wrestling.


----------



## Saturn

ABAS said:


> I mean they could have had Jinder win the Royal Rumble then win the title at Mania...use the Rumble to push someone no one expects instead of letting Roman win it.


One of the best things about Jinder becoming champion is how he weaseled his way into the main event and won out of desperation and cheating. 

Why the fuck does everything need to be booked in accordance to what you've been conditioned to?


----------



## troubleman1218

Rise said:


> Reactions are cracking me up. *All I ever hear and read is "push new people" then it happens and everyone complains.* Who really wanted to watch more of face Randy as champion? I wasn't even watching but I will now. Something new is a good thing, and Jinder has shown he is a good talent, I will watch to see how he does.


This mindset right here pisses me the fuck off. If WWE pushed James Ellsworth and made him WWE Champion, should we accept it because he's new? Fuck no, same thing applies to Jinder Mahal. That jobbing clown had no business touching the World Title


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Next month: Beaver Cleavage wins the title off of Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Lothario

The belt is _actually_ off of Orton. I may actually tune in Tuesday for a change.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Still think the WWE title is more important than the Universal? :lol
> 
> They actually did it. :lmao
> 
> Jinder is terrible, but he's not the worst person in history to ever be champion, so I can't really be mad about it, it's more of a thorough embarrassment for WWE themselves that we can all have a good laugh about than anything else. They're putting a lot of faith in somebody who can't deliver in any capacity, while at the same time completely undermining SmackDown. There's never been a situation in history where the star gap has been so wide as it is between Brock Lesnar and Jinder Mahal.
> 
> I know that this is all about India, but he's the champion now, they've made him a "star", so called, in as much as they think a belt by itself with no talent can make somebody a star. It's failed before, it's failed again. This can't be a long term thing, it's gotta lead to Nakamura just smashing him in a month or two.


Told you not to put it past them.


----------



## Rise

Himiko said:


> Well if Daniel Bryan and Finn Balor can, why can't Zayn?


Daniel Bryan was a perfect storm. I don't see that happening again anytime soon. But sure if he can get the crowd behind him like Bryan did than sure I guess.

Finn Balor is a joke. He got the push because of his entrance but it won't work long term because when he is not the demon he is laughable. Then when he is the demon its just the same thing with face paint, it won't last. WWE knows this which is why they gave him the rocket push to try to capitalize on him before the novelty wore off. But he got hurt and that is all she wrote.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Rave Bunny said:


> In all seriousness, if Jinder Mahal can win the WWE Title... Why didn't Cesaro!? :cuss:


Why are people still asking about him? Vince said he's too Swiss. Dead issue, not gonna happen. Plus he's playing around doing 619 and stuff, he don't care anymore.


----------



## Xevoz

Jinder/Rusev endgame lads. All according to plan.


----------



## CM Buck

Meh it wont be a long reign so why get upset?


----------



## troubleman1218

Strategize said:


> Smackdown will be below 2 million viewers in within 2 weeks.


I'm sure as hell not watching anymore.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Himiko said:


> Well if Daniel Bryan and Finn Balor can, why can't Zayn?


Been thinking that Zayn is the next Bryan since he arrived on main event. He's a great worker, and I don't know why people say he's going no where and has no gimmick. He is who is he, and he's gotten plenty of big wins. He's the male Naomi.


----------



## Rise

troubleman1218 said:


> This mindset right here pisses me the fuck off. If WWE pushed James Ellsworth and made him WWE Champion, should we accept it because he's new? Fuck no, same thing applies to Jinder Mahal. That jobbing clown had no business touching the World Title


Forget the Jinder character before Smackdown, how hard is this to understand this shit isn't real. It's about his new character and setup with the twins. To imply Ellsworth could pull off his character is just to idiotic to even talk about.


----------



## Kratosx23

Hawkke said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866492400776118272
> Even Bray doesn't know what to say.


"At least I was champion at WrestleMania" would seem to be an appropriate response. That's a good thing to hang our hats on as Bray Wyatt fans, given that Jinder will be holding the title longer than he did.....somehow.



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Told you not to put it past them.


I never will again. Cut me a little bit of slack, though, this is the FIRST time they've ever done anything on this scale, ever. No guy has ever been WWE Champion, absolutely ever, unless they had shown a serious investment in them for months. It's never happened. With the WHC, that was a different case because that belt represented WCW to Vince. This is the first time he's ever bastardized the WWE title.


----------



## -XERO-

Jinder is decent IMO, I never disliked the guy or anything.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866500671490609152


----------



## BaeJLee

Xevoz said:


> Jinder/Rusev endgame lads. All according to plan.


Hopefully but watch them screw that idea and makes Ellsworth #1 contender :shrug


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Bottom Line for me....

We needed new heels, big time.

I don't like Orton at all.

AJ should be the champ

Why the heck didn't they just let Bray hold the title? Oh because Randy got paid back for putting Brock over. 

In the end I don't mind, we need new Main Event heels and I am glad Orton lost.


----------



## BaeJLee

Rise said:


> *Forget the Jinder character before Smackdown*, how hard is this to understand this shit isn't real. It's about his new character and setup with the twins. To imply Ellsworth could pull off his character is just to idiotic to even talk about.


That makes absolutely no sense, we should forget that this man was jobbing 2 months ago?


----------



## embarassed fan

TommyWCECM said:


> Meh it wont be a long reign so why get upset?


*Lot of people said 'No way they would have Orton lose to Jinder' when he was #1 contender..

Vince will once again SHOCK us by giving Jinder LONG title reign because no one is expecting it!* :clap :clap


----------



## CesaroSwing

My man @Silvas Broken Leg  been celebrating this win hard. Nice to see some other diehard Jinder fans on that list as well like myself, @IDONTSHIV FOREVER and @Ace 
Drown those haters out.










Hawkke said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866492400776118272
> Even Bray doesn't know what to say.


Nothing to say because Jinder's reign has already surpassed his pathetic one after one hour


----------



## Rise

BaeJLee said:


> That makes absolutely no sense, we should forget that this man was jobbing 2 months ago?


Yes, suspend reality. Or do you still call Bray Wyatt Husky Harris? Its about who can make a good story for the show in the present, lots of factors go into that. Pretend you never saw Jinder before this feud, judge him just on that. Do you still think he is just a horrible jobber talent?


----------



## RapShepard

VitoCorleoneX said:


> nobody would have complained if a non indy guy like Rusev or Corbin would have won the title.
> nobody would have complained about jinder mahal if the WWE would have pushed him like Rusev when he returned. Its like they got this deal 4 weeks ago with india and decided to give the title like they are skittles to jinder.
> I mean come on a midcard title run or atleast Mahal pinning etablished stars in january-march would have helped.
> 
> Imagine Titus O Neil being a Indian jobbing to Heath fuckin Slater and 3 weeks after he wins the world title. just bad isnt it?
> 
> 
> yes we want "new" but we want the RIGHT "NEW".


The "right new" what's the "right new"? The right new just sounds like "no we have to pre-approve everything we hardcore fans first." What's the point of doing it with Rusev when a lot of hardcore fans want to like him, and he has unfinished business with Mahal anyway. I like Corbin but they're building him up a different way.

What's up with this midcard title shit too. Not everybody needs to do this cookie cutter linear road to the title. Does Jinder get this visceral of a reaction if he's built up traditionally. Sometimes hardcore fans got to take a step back from trying to watch as an analyst and just watch. If the goal is to have a heel be hated then they have succeed. Both in kayfabe and in this new 2017 meta where hardcore fans know​ too much and their idea of a good heel is someone who panders to them for cheers. 

There's a legitimate heel in all facets holding the WWE title now when AJ or even Nakamura goes to relieve him off it they come off like a big ass star and a savior. What's wrong with that as a story. 

That's a lot better than another round of watching another round of "this face darling and this heel darling who might as well be a face will have a feud where both get cheered for just being in the fucking WWE and feuding in the first place". Now we have a heel who can actually get over a face (except Reigns) 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## imthegame19

Rise said:


> Forget the Jinder character before Smackdown, how hard is this to understand this shit isn't real. It's about his new character and setup with the twins. To imply Ellsworth could pull off his character is just to idiotic to even talk about.




Jinder jobbed to Mojo Rawley on Smackdown the week before he became number 1 contender.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

Doesn't matter anyway Orton will find a way to get it back before getting cashed in on by Corbin later in the year.


----------



## BaeJLee

Rise said:


> Yes, suspend reality. Or do you still call Bray Wyatt Husky Harris? Its about who can make a good story for the show in the present, lots of factors go into that. Pretend you never saw Jinder before this feud, judge him just on that. Do you still think he is just a horrible jobber talent?


You can't compare the fact that Bray was Husky Harris YEARS ago to Jinder Mahal jobbing LAST MONTH

Also, yes he's still a jobber talent.


----------



## Saturn

troubleman1218 said:


> I'm sure as hell not watching anymore.


Bye. While you cry, we'll be celebrating the summer of Jinder.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Will Jinder defend his title before Brock? :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Orton getting shit on by Vince after that hissy-fit he threw on Twitter last week. The irony is not lost on me.

:ha


----------



## Rise

BaeJLee said:


> You can't compare the fact that Bray was Husky Harris YEARS ago to Jinder Mahal jobbing LAST MONTH
> 
> Also, yes he's still a jobber talent.


No he isn't. Explain what is lacking in his character? Also remember he didn't win clean, he has 2 guys helping him win.


----------



## Kratosx23

CesaroSwing said:


> Nothing to say because Jinder's reign has already surpassed his pathetic one after one hour


Actually it hasn't. Bray Wyatt actually won the title clean in the most dominant fashion he could've possibly won the title in. The fact that it was a short reign and WWE thinks his character is about goofy horror skits doesn't take away from the fact that his win came after a long build up, he took John Cena's 16'th title reign away from him, and he walked into WrestleMania as the champion, and the fans actually cared. It was a victory that was earned. When you look at what happened tonight, when they panned to the crowd shots, people were LAUGHING. This is fucking silly, people don't have any respect for it. They're making fun of the company.


----------



## Rise

The Hardcore Show said:


> Doesn't matter anyway Orton will find a way to get it back before getting cashed in on by Corbin later in the year.


Corbin now thats an awful talent.


----------



## Hawkke

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Told you not to put it past them.


I've gotten to the point with WWE where they could trot any given person out to the ring with their arms tied behind their back and a blindfold, have Vince ask if he had any last words and have a ringworker put lead between their eyes on live TV while JBL screams "We're having fun tonight Bryon!" Aside from the obvious shock of the loss of life I would not be surprised in any way.


----------



## DJ Punk

IronMan8 said:


> You really don't get it.
> 
> It's the equivalent of a strong NBA team's stars all getting injured in the first few minutes, then the rival team get a bunch of unfair ref decisions doing their way, and then when the strong NBA team is going for the win, somehow the weak team's coach is allowed to make a distraction to ruin their shot, and then the weak team stumbles over the line.
> 
> That's what happened if you acknowledge kayfabe.
> 
> Jinder doesn't need "credibility" because he didn't win clean.
> 
> He had 2 people interfering constantly, his opponent got injured in the opening minutes, and he snuck up from behind to get a lucky win. That's all.
> 
> Damn, so many people picking and choosing when kayfabe does and doesn't apply. Randy Orton had one arm in this match and 3 opponents.


This shit is scripted, so stop comparing it to basketball. The world title should be held by credible people and people who can carry the show. Not some random jobber that fans can't get invested in.

I'm not going to sit here and analyze the whole booking process because it's just lazy. And even with all the bs that happened, it doesn't justify it one bit. 0 build + 0 credibility doesn't equal deserving of a world title in my book. 

How can I be invested in a world title if WWE is just handing it out to jobbers for shock factor alone? To be honest, if this happened a year or two ago then I'd probably be raging a lot more at how stupid this is. But I've given up. They'll keep making stupid decisions. Nothing will change that. But I sure as hell ain't watching this maharetarded crap.


----------



## BaeJLee

Rise said:


> No he isn't. Explain what is lacking in his character? Also remember he didn't win clean, he has 2 guys helping him win.


He has the basic " I'm not from around here " character that we've seen so many times before, I honestly don't have a problem with his character nor care for it . It's his credibility that I have a problem with.


----------



## embarassed fan

*Now we just need Finn Balor to win the title from Brock on raw.

Finn and Jinder have worked harder than anyone else throughout their long journey to become Champion

Wrestlemania 34 main event (the final match)
Finn Balor vs Jinder Mahal undisputed championship match.

Match ends with Balor win as your new World HEAVYWEIGHT champion(belt unification) *


----------



## Leather Rebel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866492400776118272
Bray reaction.


----------



## Rise

BaeJLee said:


> He has the basic " I'm not from around here " character that we've seen so many times before, I honestly don't have a problem with his character nor care for it . It's his credibility that I have a problem with.


Fair enough I just don't value credibility in wrestling since it is scripted. It is all about what are you doing now, and is it interesting to watch for me. That said, if he had won clean I would have had a problem with that so I do see your point somewhat. Remember he has not had one clean win, so to me that balances the credibility out. 

He is generic, but most in wrestling are. The difference to me is his execution is great, he has real heat which isn't easy to do anymore. Is it short lived lightning in a bottle? For sure but I applaud them for seizing it.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Still think the WWE title is more important than the Universal? :lol
> 
> They actually did it. :lmao
> 
> Jinder is terrible, but he's not the worst person in history to ever be champion, so I can't really be mad about it,
> 
> I think we can all agree the big winner tonight was Jack Swagger, because he's no longer the punchline when people make their list of biggest geeks to ever win the title. Swagger had way more credibility than Jinder.


Swagger only won the Big Gold belt when it was defined as a second tier belt. Jinder's gotta be the worst to be WWE Champion. He has no redeeming qualities at all, besides *DA LOOK* and his Indian nationality even though he's really Canadian. As far as actual pro wrestling talent, Jinder was in the perfect roster spot for his level from June 2014 to July 2016.

Look, another wrestler that I can't stand is Alberto Del Rio, but I can push the hate aside and objectively say he was a good wrestler with decent mic skills and character. Jinder doesn't have that.

I was so sure he was just there to fill in time before Rusev came back, so in that respect, WWE got me. But it's been painful enough trying to watch the Orton-Mahal build on SD, and now I have to watch him as champion? Shit, these are dark days.

If Smackdown didn't have Styles, Owens, Corbin and Zayn, there's a good chance I'd stop watching the blue brand altogether at this point. Note to all- if you dislike something so much that you'd rather not watch, that's not good heel heat. I don't want to see Jinder get beat up, I just want him to be gone completely.


----------



## Taroostyles

Just because something makes sense story wise doesn't justify it or make it any good, learn the difference.


----------



## Blade Runner

Isn't Cena returning on the 4th of July? Watch him come to America's rescue by beating the evil foreigner, and break Flair's record in the process. :cena3


----------



## Kratosx23

Rookie of the Year said:


> Swagger only won the Big Gold belt when it was defined as a second tier belt. Jinder's gotta be the worst to be WWE Champion. He has no redeeming qualities at all, besides *DA LOOK* and his Indian nationality even though he's really Canadian. As far as actual pro wrestling talent, Jinder was in the perfect roster spot for his level from June 2014 to July 2016.


I know. I wasn't comparing belt to belt, I was comparing the biggest jobber to win a world title. It used to be Swagger, but he's off the hook now. That was my point. As far as the WWE title goes, your biggest comparison points would be JBL and Miz.



> I was so sure he was just there to fill in time before Rusev came back, so in that respect, WWE got me. But it's been painful enough trying to watch the Orton-Mahal build on SD, and now I have to watch him as champion? Shit, these are dark days.
> 
> If Smackdown didn't have Styles, Owens, Corbin and Zayn, there's a good chance I'd stop watching the blue brand altogether at this point. Note to all- if you dislike something so much that you'd rather not watch, that's not good heel heat. I don't want to see Jinder get beat up, I just want him to be gone completely.


We'll see what Meltzer says tonight, but I did read a report earlier that said that Orton was supposed to drop the title to Rusev next month, but the plan is now for Rusev to win the MITB match. Perhaps they're setting him up to turn babyface, given that he had teamed with Jinder for a while. I don't know, food for thought. Maybe it's not true, it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Flair Flop

Rise said:


> Yes, suspend reality. Or do you still call Bray Wyatt Husky Harris? Its about who can make a good story for the show in the present, lots of factors go into that. Pretend you never saw Jinder before this feud, judge him just on that. Do you still think he is just a horrible jobber talent?


So we are supposed to be willing to just accept any flavor of shit they shove down our throats? It's up to the writers and the performers to sell the story to us. To make us want to suspend that disbelief. Example being some of the utterly horrendous gimmicks of the early to mid 90's. They are still looked upon highly unfavorably while Taker, who did his job well and sold his character to us isn't. Anyone with eyes knows that it's the steroids, but in kayfabe what are we supposed to believe? That he got on some magic bus on his way to SD and some fairy give him magic powers? That he found an unlimited supply of Sensu Beans? Now, were they able to touch on reality and tells us a story where he found a loophole that allowed him use the steroids and Vince couldn't touch him for it, then it might be different. Not possible though.


----------



## DarkLady

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> @DarkLady
> 
> My euphoria over Jinder hasn't abated at all. Make sure you check out his historic win when you can. Come join the party. :dance


Thanks for the spoilers, asshole.


----------



## Roxinius

let this be a lesson folks be from a different country (well at least look the part) juice your ass off and pray wwe is touring in the country you're from/look like you're from


----------



## American_Nightmare

BaeJLee said:


> Throw Alexa Bliss in there because why the hell not :shrug


And have Alexa Bliss become the WWE Champion :lmao:lmao


----------



## TheGreatBanana

I said this in another thread, but Vince is turning Jinder into another JBL from 2004 when he got that character transformation and won the WWE title. Honestly that was one of the worst runs as WWE Champion. Jinder has the potential to be just like that. Vince is trying to create a hybrid of JBL and ADR. He wants Jinder to be hated, but he wants his ethnicity to bring in viewers from his home nation. Pretty much what Guererro did with the Latino market and what Vince tried to get from ADR with the same market.

Jinder is going to have a good run with the title now that Vince is invested into his character. I just think it is a wrong move because of Jinder's status as a career jobber. You had other guys like Ziggler, Cesaro, Zayn, Rusev who are far more credible than Jinder but they never won the WWE title. They really should have built his character up by winning the US title first. Characters who skip the process of winning a mid card title always falter afterwards.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

DarkLady said:


> Thanks for the spoilers, asshole.


:lmao Forgive in the name of Shanti.


----------



## troubleman1218

Rise said:


> Forget the Jinder character before Smackdown, how hard is this to understand this shit isn't real. It's about his new character and setup with the twins. To imply Ellsworth could pull off his character is just to idiotic to even talk about.


Who the fuck said anything about Ellsworth pulling off Jinder's character?


----------



## JDP2016

From Wikipedia


> Return to WWE[edit]
> Various gimmicks and teaming with Rusev (2016–2017)[edit]
> On July 27, 2016, it was announced that Dhesi had re-signed with the WWE as Jinder Mahal. On the August 1 episode of Raw, Mahal returned to television alongside Heath Slater, demanding contracts. Later, Raw General Manager Mick Foley informed the pair that they must face each other in a match for a Raw contract, which Mahal won.[33] Throughout the rest of the month, Mahal began losing to the likes of Neville, Sami Zayn and Darren Young. On the September 12 episode of Raw, Mahal stated that after he left WWE, he "felt anger and rage" and had since "found inner peace", before defeating Jack Swagger.[34] Afterwards, he began competing on Main Event and Superstars, where he often traded wins and losses against Darren Young.[35]
> 
> *On the December 19 episode of Raw, a notably more lean and muscular[36][37] Mahal began an alliance with Rusev after Mahal had a confrontation with Rusev's rival Enzo Amore before the two attacked Amore.*[38] On the January 2, 2017 episode of Raw, Mahal and Rusev defeated Amore's tag team partner Big Cass in a 2-on-1 handicap match. The following week on Raw, Mahal lost to Cass who had Shawn Michaels at ringside; Michaels performed Sweet Chin Music on Rusev at ringside, which distracted Mahal. On the February 27 episode of Raw, Mahal and Rusev began to show tension after Rusev inadvertently distracted Mahal, causing the two to lose to The New Day.[39] At Fastlane, Mahal and Rusev informed general manager Mick Foley about their desire to return to singles competition, prompting Foley to place them both in singles matches that night. Mahal and Rusev both lost their respective matches against Cesaro and Big Show.[40]
> 
> WWE Champion (2017–present)
> At WrestleMania 33, Mahal was the runner-up in the Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal out of the 33 participants, being eliminated last by Mojo Rawley after interference from Rob Gronkowski. On the April 11 episode of SmackDown, it was revealed that Mahal had been drafted there as a part of the Superstar Shake-up. Later that night, he faced Mojo Rawley in a losing effort after another interference from Gronkowski. On the April 18 episode of SmackDown, Mahal won a six-pack challenge against Rawley, Sami Zayn, Luke Harper, Erick Rowan and Dolph Ziggler to become the number one contender for the WWE Championship, after interference from The Singh Brothers. The following week on SmackDown, Mahal confronted and attacked WWE Champion Randy Orton, before taking the championship title from him and leaving the arena in a limousine with the title.[42] Mahal appeared at the Payback event and interfered in Orton's match against Bray Wyatt, helping Wyatt win by attacking Orton with the WWE Championship that he stole from him a week earlier on SmackDown. On the May 2 episode of SmackDown, commissioner Shane McMahon forced Mahal to turn over the stolen championship before defeating Zayn. A week later, Mahal pinned Orton in a six-man tag team match to earn his team the victory.[43] On May 21 at Backlash, after weeks of billing himself as a "modern day Maharaja," Mahal took advantage of a distraction by The Singh Brothers, and defeated Orton to capture the WWE Championship, marking his first title win in WWE.[44]


And this is your new WWE champion.


----------



## Master Bate

Lol where all the people that were loving Jinder when he stiffed Balor a month or so ago.

Well you guys wanted to have legit looking champions, and now you got it lol

6'5'' and all.

Jinder really has not been hindered.


----------



## Bun Dem

Its something different so...yeah its something different.


----------



## Master Bate

Lothario said:


> The belt is _actually_ off of Orton. I may actually tune in Tuesday for a change.


Wait another month or two after Orton get's his rematch at the next ppv. Then you can truly be safe.


----------



## BaeJLee

American_Nightmare said:


> And have Alexa Bliss become the WWE Champion :lmao:lmao


:lmao she is the "goddess" isn't she?


----------



## Morrison17

Congrats Mahabali Shera on winning TNA world title. 

Oh, wait...


----------



## YankBastard

Too many hate threads being made about Jinder Mahal. People just can't accept some storylines and have any fun. They can't see a talented wrestler get his deserved shot because he wasn't protected throughout his career like other wrestlers were. They can't give a guy who paid his dues a break and just be happy for him; even though he'll probably have a short run and it'll go back to Orton, KO, or AJ. 

SO BOW DOWN TO YOUR NEW WWE CHAMPION! MAY INDIA MAKE A STATUE OF THEIR NEW MAHARAJA!!

Heath Slater: "I won the tag title last year!"
Drew McIntyre: "I won tons of indy titles last year!"
Jinder Mahal: "...hold my beer."﻿


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Okay just for clarity....

we can all blame Brock Lesner for this wether you like the result or not.

1. Brock needed a big fish to fry for his monster push

2. The writers approach Orton who has the backstage cred to get some payback

3. IMO and this is speculation, Orton agrees as long as he gets his "heat" back with a win at Mania.

4. The entire Wyatt vs Orton feud was designed to give Orton the title at Mania, while giving Wyatt a brief rub. 

5. All the while the WWE knows Orton is probably not their "main guy" anymore and realizes India is a market they can tap. So instead of giving Wyatt the run they ship him off to Raw and have him "win the feud" by pushing Jinder to make him legit. 

6. Jinder goes over to capture the imagination of that market. 

I cannot say I hate the idea of this new heel Jinder faction with the belt, but heck I would have rather seen the Wyatt family fulfill its promise. But that's just me. 

I am more curious as to where Randy goes from here....,first time I have been interested in him in a while.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: BOW DOWN TO THE MAHARAJA!*

:bow It's a great day to be a Jinder fan.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: BOW DOWN TO THE MAHARAJA!*



YankBastard said:


> Heath Slater: "I won the tag title last year!"
> Drew McIntyre: "I won tons of indy titles last year!"
> Jinder Mahal: "...hold my beer."﻿


Damn. Who woulda thought that Slater and McIntyre were the Marty Jannettys of 3MB...


----------



## TheGreatBanana

I swear if guys like Ziggler, Cesaro, Zayn, whoever aren't pissed off by this result then they do not deserve a shot with the title. CM Punk was ultra pissed that he didn't get to main event Wrestlemania 27 and the Miz did as WWE champion. It brought the fire and passion out of him and CM Punk rose to becoming one of the recent greats. Shit like that needs to be happening right now. Cesaro needs to look at the Jinder situation and be pissed that he never won the WWE title and Jinder fucking jobber Mahal is. There are too many people in WWE that are just coasting about. If you want the WWE title you have to go out and claim what is yours. Jinder has been given a opportunity and in no way is he going to screw it over.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

*Re: BOW DOWN TO THE MAHARAJA!*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Damn. Who woulda thought that Slater and *McIntyre* were the Marty Jannettys of 3MB...


Just wait till WWE decides to expand in Scotland


----------



## Deebow

I'm all for it as long as it leads to an interesting main event scene on Smackdown. If it ends up being 3 or 4 straight months of Jinder Mahal/Randy Orton matches, with Orton coming out on top at the end of the feud. This title win would be a complete waste. If WWE wants to make new top guys, they can't do the same old shit. They have to take a risk. Jinder winning the championship is a smart risk. Now, they need to take more risks with guys like Rusev, Harper, and Zayn.


----------



## 3ku1

Zayn e.t.c. Shoulden't be anywhere near the WWE title anyway. They are midcarders at best. Well so was Jinder. So guess he has set a new precedence haha. Look I don't suspect this too last long. WWE had no real main eventers on SD. I still wish they would of bite the whole bullet with The Wyatt Family. But alas. It could succeed or it could fail. And at least you can say for the first time in a long time WWE are not being pussys. They are making a real creative decisions. Even if it is bloody Jinder.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: BOW DOWN TO THE MAHARAJA!*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Damn. Who woulda thought that Slater and McIntyre were the Marty Jannettys of 3MB...


:lol Just think, if Drew seizes the NXT title, then 3MB becomes an elite group somewhat reminiscent of the Shield. Perhaps a Mania showdown is in the cards?


----------



## rennlc

*Re: BOW DOWN TO THE MAHARAJA!*

Odin renamed Valhalla to Mahalla out of respect for the Maharaja of Maharajas. Even the Gods understand that one cannot simply hinder the Jinder.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: BOW DOWN TO THE MAHARAJA!*



rennlc said:


> Odin renamed Valhalla to Mahalla out of respect for the Maharaja of Maharajas. Even the Gods understand that one cannot simply hinder the Jinder.


Jinder is the most interesting man in the Universe.


----------



## Super Hetero Male

*Re: BOW DOWN TO THE MAHARAJA!*

they better have a championship coronation for Jinder on Tuesday


----------



## adamclark52

I just want to point this out:

As a holder of the more prestigious belt in wrestling Jindar Mahals name is forever enshrined now alongside Hulk Hogan, Randy Savage, Stone Cold Steve Austin, the Rock and John Cena's.

Rick Rude, Curt Hennig, Scott Hall and Jake Roberts' aren't and NEVER will be.

Let that sink in.

I'm so glad I don't watch WWE anymore.


----------



## arch.unleash

This is the biggest travesty in wrestling history. A spit in the face of every talented guy who stepped his foot in a ring. The legacy of this title is tainted forever.


----------



## HandsomeRTruth

*Re: BOW DOWN TO THE MAHARAJA!*









3MB Is coming for all the top belts
BELIEVE THAT


----------



## KingCosmos

WWE will always be garbage so jinder having the title doesn't bother me


----------



## rennlc

*Re: BOW DOWN TO THE MAHARAJA!*



IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Jinder is the most interesting man in the Universe.


He doesn't always win titles, but when he does, he does it after years of being a jobber.


----------



## Lm2

Not a big shock, also who cares about Jinder Mahal, put the belt back on styles.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Remember when they put the belt on Sheamus in 2015 because they thought he was such an awful choice as champion that the fans would rather have anyone else as champion and that would help get Reigns over?

That's what I think this is.


----------



## Wildcat410

Enjoy it while you can, Jinder-Zod. For there is one man on Earth who will never kneel before you.










Rusev, the hero to herald the dawning of a new glorious age!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

Didn't know "Mahal" was Indian for "Arquette".


----------



## Death Rider

They actually did it.... 



Not a fan but good for him I guess. Not a fan of how it was booked but whatever guess it means i can go to bed earlier when watching smackdown ppv's.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Ace said:


> I'm done with SD, it's the B show officially now.


The B show Ace? That's a bit kind


----------



## Red Hair

The audacity of WWE :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: BOW DOWN TO THE MAHARAJA!*



Super Hetero Male said:


> they better have a championship coronation for Jinder on Tuesday


Just wish we could fast forward RAW to get to what's important. The ceremony to commemorate The Maharaja's monumental, majestic, and memorable victory for his first world title.:mark


----------



## Sasha Banks

Dumb decision, lets see where this goes.


----------



## HandsomeRTruth

adamclark52 said:


> I just want to point this out:
> 
> As a holder of the more prestigious belt in wrestling Jindar Mahals name is forever enshrined now alongside Hulk Hogan, Randy Savage, Stone Cold Steve Austin, the Rock and John Cena's.
> 
> Rick Rude, Curt Hennig, Scott Hall and Jake Roberts' aren't and NEVER will be.
> 
> Let that sink in.



Jinders win really does elevate so many WWE legends. We can now say Hogan ,Rocky,Stone Cold are at the same level as a Maharaja. You can't say the same for Thesz,Sting,Dusty,Bockwinkel etc and so many other giants of wrestling history.

5-21-2017 really was one of the best days in WWE history


----------



## Alright_Mate

:LOL













:imout


----------



## Death Rider

God Movement said:


> Literally the only way I can cope with losing money on this result is to laugh, and laugh a lot.


Same. Fucking annoyed as i bet on Orton and thought i had made easy money. 


I HAVE BEEN HINDERED BY JINDER


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Mahalla if you. hear me.


----------



## Mox Girl

I just can't bring myself to give a shit tbh. I didn't care about the match to start with and now I care even less about Smackdown than I did before.

Raw is easily the better show for me. And I'm saying that about a show with Brock Lesnar as the champion lol :lol


----------



## TheSexGod

ItsaNewDay said:


> Lol where all the people that were loving Jinder when he stiffed Balor a month or so ago.
> 
> Well you guys wanted to have legit looking champions, and now you got it lol
> 
> 6'5'' and all.
> 
> Jinder really has not been hindered.


LOL they called balor a vanilla geek too.

Jinder looks like a beast, and im a balor fan too. He will be a good heel champion, i dont really like any of the smackdown faces though. zayn is a little bland right now and he should have an underdog US title run if anything


----------



## Lothario

The kid that was on the verge of tears after the hand cane down for 3 was gold. :lol


----------



## Godlike13

My favorite thing about Jinder is how they purposely avoid shots of his back, LoL.


----------



## KingCosmos

USA: 320 Million

India: 1.3 Billion 

:drose Praise the Maharaja


----------



## DethDropLockSplash

All Hail The Maharaja!!! He is more deserving and a better choice as champion than anyone else on Smackdowns roster. May he reign for a long time. 

Put on a great match tonight too. Much better than Bray got out of Orton at last 2 ppvs. Orton as champion was boring. Jinder is more motivated and thats why he got the win.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

if being 6'5 makes you "look like a champion" to you people then can I have the WWE title for a while? im 6'7


----------



## Godlike13

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> if being 6'5 makes you "look like a champion" to you people then can I have the WWE title for a while? im 6'7


Well 6'5 + roids...


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

*Re: Couple of fans with the NEW WWE Champion*

:HA

The question is... who's giving who the juice??


----------



## ecclesiastes10

height is just one factor, he has the look as well, and one cant compare him to an aj, sami zayn, ko, he a Character a SPorts entertainer to be more precise, not a wrestler...and this is not ashot at him wwe needs more characters.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Godlike13 said:


> Well 6'5 + roids...


damn, I would but I like having balls that aren't the size of peas.


----------



## STEVALD

When it wasn't even week one of Jinder's push, right after he won the #1 contender's match for the championship, people were all over it, calling it terrible, saying anything other than a 30 second squash at Backlash would make no sense, that Chicago would totally shit on the mainevent or worse, even walk out. That Jinder would return to jobber status post Backlash. Yes, before anything even happened.

And now that he's the champion, and before even the first week of his reign plays out, people are already dismissing this as a bad decision which will be looked at much like Swagger's run with the title, and that he only beat Orton and didn't take it off of Styles (seriously, what?) Actually, this goes all the way back to 2012, so this kind of response, I'm no stranger to. And I don't even get mad anymore.

Fast forward to 2017, and it was the same rabid Chicago crowd that people expected would totally reject the match, chanting LETS GO JINDER. And honestly, after five years of all those random matches on Superstars and MainEvent, that moment was it for me. I was happy. Even if he had lost the match after that, I'd have been content with just that. That this was gonna be a good match, and that Jinder would come out of it a made midcarder. Hell, even when Jinder hit the finish, I still expected Orton to kick out and hit an RKO right after. But when the referee did the three count, I legit cried. A lot.

I don't know if you've supported someone who was deemed a career jobber since day one to the point where he actually becomes the WWE Champion, but I'll tell you, it feels good man.


----------



## rennlc

With the recent success of Mahal and Donald Trump, I've become convinced the surest route to success is to sexually assault women and while elbowing my male coworkers right in the face.


----------



## rennlc

*Re: Couple of fans with the NEW WWE Champion*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> :HA
> 
> The question is... who's giving who the juice??


I think they're breeding their juice together to create some form of new super juice. It's something of a juice farm crossed with a juice orgy intermixed with a juice apocalypse. In other words, it's the stuff dreams are made of.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

*Re: Couple of fans with the NEW WWE Champion*



rennlc said:


> I think they're breeding their juice together to create some form of new super juice. It's something of a juice farm crossed with a juice orgy intermixed with a juice apocalypse. In other words, it's the stuff dreams are made of.


Wow! Lmao

... Gross...


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: BOW DOWN TO THE MAHARAJA!*



IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> :lol Just think, if Drew seizes the NXT title, then 3MB becomes an elite group somewhat reminiscent of the Shield. Perhaps a Mania showdown is in the cards?


I do wonder if they'll ever get "the band" back together again. They better hurry on that before Heath finds himself on the unemployment line.


----------



## Cooper09

Jinder needs to start coming into the arena on an Elephant.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

lets see how this plays out before passing judgement, the build for this match was good when everyone said itd be the shits afterall


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

HE TOLD YOU.





HE WARNED YOU.




YOU CAN'T...HINDER...THE JINDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER.


----------



## HEELWarro

Good for Jinder! I really started rooting for the guy after his interview on Talk Is Jericho. Seemed to be in a bad place for a while after his WWE release and stopped caring etc. What a turnaround, not just professionally but in his life as well.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

Now they just need to resign Swagger, Del Rio and Khali and Smackdown will be complete....


----------



## plainview 2007

Flair Flop said:


> I guess the shock value marks can enjoy it for now. In a few years we will all be talking about him the way we do Swagger and Khali now.


Swagger actually had talent.... Not that he was World Champion worthy, but he was way more talented than Jinder is.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*The Jinder era has just begun and I am so happy for the guy. He has worked hard in the company for almost 6 years in the company and he paid his dues in the ring. NEW WWE CHAMPION, JINDER MAHAL!!! :drose :trips5:Vincewens3*


----------



## Banez

Who would have known that guy who gets beat up by Great Khali like 3-5 years earlier.. would one day be WWE champ :lmao


----------



## Vic Capri

Jinder Mahal succeeded where Tiger Ali Singh failed. He is the first Indian to hold the WWE Championship!



> Who would have known that guy who gets beat up by Great Khali like 3-5 years earlier.. would one day be WWE champ


"Anything can happen here in the World Wrestling Federation." - Vince McMahon 

- Vic


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

rennlc said:


> With the recent success of Mahal and Donald Trump, I've become convinced the surest route to success is to sexually assault women and while elbowing my male coworkers right in the face.


Success?

Dude, Backlash didn't sell out, and as soon as they announced the card, ticket sales STOPPED! (Source The Observer)

I knew that only from long gone WCW days until now :bryanlol


----------



## Arya Dark

*He should have beat Brock :draper2*


----------



## plainview 2007

Rational people aren't behind this.

Was Randy Orton a good champion? No. 

Did Randy Orton deserve to lose the title? Yes

Do you give the title to a near talentless guy like Jinder Mahal? NO.

Orton is going to be in the HOF a few years after he is done, and you've had him win the Royal Rumble and topple Bray Wyatt. You don't turn right around and have him lose the title to Jinder Mahal... A guy that could have lost clean to Curt Hawkins a month ago and nobody would have thought twice about it.

You have Owens or AJ take the belt off him. Hell, Rusev would have been a better option. I mean, how can the belt have even the slightest bit of credibility now?

There isn't going to be anything there after the shock value wears off.

WCW right before it was bought out looks great in comparison to the WWE now.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood

It's incredible to me that people are criticising this, when we've just had to endure perhaps one of the hokiest feuds of all time between Orton and Wyatt.
And when Orton held the belt, what did he do? What interesting promos did he cut? None. He did fuck all with the belt. 

So don't pretend that this is a step down. Jinder has worked hard for this opportunity, and risen up from the bottom of the card to get to where he is now. Isn't that what you wanted? To see new people get pushed and be given opportunities?


----------



## FriedTofu

If the Mexican JBL failed, let's try an Indian version instead. :lol


----------



## plainview 2007

ForYourOwnGood said:


> It's incredible to me that people are criticising this, when we've just had to endure perhaps one of the hokiest feuds of all time between Orton and Wyatt.
> And when Orton held the belt, what did he do? What interesting promos did he cut? None. He did fuck all with the belt.
> 
> So don't pretend that this is a step down. Jinder has worked hard for this opportunity, and risen up from the bottom of the card to get to where he is now. Isn't that what you wanted? To see new people get pushed and be given opportunities?


I want to see talented people.


----------



## Ace

Alright_Mate said:


> The B show Ace? That's a bit kind


 True, NXT and 205 are better than Shitdown Live.


----------



## Buhalovski

Dont worry guys, Rusev is back soon!  #SAVEUSRUSEV


----------



## Ace

plainview 2007 said:


> Rational people aren't behind this.
> 
> Was Randy Orton a good champion? No.
> 
> Did Randy Orton deserve to lose the title? Yes
> 
> Do you give the title to a near talentless guy like Jinder Mahal? NO.
> 
> Orton is going to be in the HOF a few years after he is done, and you've had him win the Royal Rumble and topple Bray Wyatt. You don't turn right around and have him lose the title to Jinder Mahal... A guy that could have lost clean to Curt Hawkins a month ago and nobody would have thought twice about it.
> 
> You have Owens or AJ take the belt off him. Hell, Rusev would have been a better option. I mean, how can the belt have even the slightest bit of credibility now?
> 
> There isn't going to be anything there after the shock value wears off.
> 
> WCW right before it was bought out looks great in comparison to the WWE now.


 The WWE aren't going to have a title that matters again until the titles are unified.


----------



## SMetalWorld

I actually loved it. Hey, it's something different and this is WWE having the balls and doing something different.

I get it... it's not one of you Indie guys, is this why you're all mad? Give someone else a chance... is that what you guys keep complaining about. It's either the Indie guys or no one to win the WWE championship?

You had your AJ Styles and Kevin Owens holding titles for awhile, why not someone else?


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

In all fairness if this leads to Rusev taking the title of Mahal I'm all for it.


----------



## adamclark52

Jinder only won because Sheamus doesn't like working on Tuesdays.


----------



## MOBELS

Moving forward, what are everyones thoughts on the length of Jinder's reign? 

I honestly can see him holding it for an extremely long time as there's already been 5 champs this year. At Summerslam i'm expecting them to do Jinder/AJ, Orton/KO, Cena/Nakamura and then Jinder will either hold the belt till the Rumble or drop it at Mania.

I'm expecting a JBL like reign from how he's been booked thus far, expect him to pull a 'rabbit out of a hat' to retain his title (going through the ring to win steel cages matches, outnumbering opponents, fluke wins)


----------



## Ace

MOBELS said:


> Moving forward, what are everyones thoughts on the length of Jinder's reign?
> 
> I honestly can see him holding it for an extremely long time as there's already been 5 champs this year. At Summerslam i'm expecting them to do Jinder/AJ, Orton/KO, Cena/Nakamura and then Jinder will either hold the belt till the Rumble or drop it at Mania.
> 
> I'm expecting a JBL like reign from how he's been booked thus far, expect him to pull a 'rabbit out of a hat' to retain his title (going through the ring to win steel cages matches, outnumbering opponents, fluke wins)


 Fuck no.

I'd rather see AJ defend the US title against Orton.


----------



## Brock

:denirolol

That's all I've honestly got atm.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Vacant* was a better champion than Brock Lesnar, @AryaDark. :aryha



BIG RABID JINDER said:


> When it wasn't even week one of Jinder's push, right after he won the #1 contender's match for the championship, people were all over it, calling it terrible, saying anything other than a 30 second squash at Backlash would make no sense, that Chicago would totally shit on the mainevent or worse, even walk out. That Jinder would return to jobber status post Backlash. Yes, before anything even happened.
> 
> And now that he's the champion, and before even the first week of his reign plays out, people are already dismissing this as a bad decision which will be looked at much like Swagger's run with the title, and that he only beat Orton and didn't take it off of Styles (seriously, what?) Actually, this goes all the way back to 2012, so this kind of response, I'm no stranger to. And I don't even get mad anymore.
> 
> Fast forward to 2017, and it was the same rabid Chicago crowd that people expected would totally reject the match, chanting LETS GO JINDER. And honestly, after five years of all those random matches on Superstars and MainEvent, that moment was it for me. I was happy. Even if he had lost the match after that, I'd have been content with just that. That this was gonna be a good match, and that Jinder would come out of it a made midcarder. Hell, even when Jinder hit the finish, I still expected Orton to kick out and hit an RKO right after. But when the referee did the three count, I legit cried. A lot.
> 
> I don't know if you've supported someone who was deemed a career jobber since day one to the point where he actually becomes the WWE Champion, but I'll tell you, it feels good man.


:banderas roud :clap



Banez said:


> Who would have known that guy who gets beat up by Great Khali like 3-5 years earlier.. would one day be WWE champ :lmao


Hit 'em with that *DesolationRow* quote, *BIG RABID JINDER*! :cool2

Also, so long as Jinder Mahal's push with the championship is sustained ala JBL, I suspect he will stick in the main event tier going forward. Vince McMahon is a wild man, though, so nothing is certain, but Mahal with the championship for the better part of a year going into Wrestlemania with A.J. Styles chasing him (and Styles, along with Braun Strowman, is probably one of the strong favorites to win The Royal Rumble Match) catches my interest in the abstract. A babyface Rusev going after him as a trial run for Rusev this summer could be a good deal of fun as well.

Many of the arguments against the way by which WWE went about this are perfectly sound, but I am willing to give them some slack here with the proverbial leash. I barely watch WWE television anymore ever and I'm intrigued to see Smackdown this week (thankfully no conflict with the WARRIORS! :mark for a change.


----------



## Kenny

I like it. Orton was beyond fucking boring as champion. Jinder is fresh, gets a good heel reaction and you just know this will bring in more viewers from the 1+ billion people in India.


----------



## greasykid1

I truly can't decide whether this is the actual worst decision to crown a WWF/E/World Champion in the history of the belts.

I mean, there's some tough competition in Ziggler, Swagger, Vince, Arquette ... but Jesus, THIS guy?

At least the Vince title reign was actually supposed to be just a power trip, and the Arquette reign supposed to be a joke. WWE are actually trying to tell us that "Mahal" is actually a credible wrestler - in the face of exactly ZERO decent matches in his entire fucking tenure.

Honestly - I'm happy to be contradicted here - as I've asked in other threads, with no response ... tell me about a memorable Jinder Mahal match before this fucking shambles.

This is the rankest pandering to a minority fanbase. Don't give me this "1.something billion fans in India" bollocks. There are 1.3 PEOPLE in India. Are WWE trying to tell us that ALL OF THEM are WWE fans?

Not to mention the fact that Jinder, with his fake "Generic Middle East Accent" is about as Indian as me - given he was born and raised in Canada - something that he's been quoted as being VERY proud of! lol

Ugh, WWE. You are so hard to be a fan of.


----------



## Kenny

It's all good people. :rusev is going to come back and take the title.


----------



## 3MB4Life

Can I just point out that after last night, and since Drew was TNA & ICW World champ, 2/3rds of 3MB have now been world champions.

And people said being a 3MB fan was just marking for a bunch of losers. Where are all of those guys now? Crying and complaining on the internet because my boy just reached the mountaintop. And even though everyone's saying they won't watch, I can guarentee we'll see the usual suspects moaning about it tomorrow because they can't keep their eyes off of the epitome of greatness that is Jinder Mahal. I may actually tune into a WWE show for the first time in over 3 years to see this glorious occasion. That is the power of Jinder.

Mr Perfect, Dusty Rhodes, Ted DiBiase, Roddy Piper, none of them were worthy to do what Jinder has done. Now legends like Steve Austin, Hulk Hogan, Bret Hart and The Rock have the honour of having their names go down next to Jinder Mahal in the history books and all of your internet moaning will do nothing to change it.

All hail the Mahalaraja, for the legend goes that he shall not be hindered.










#3MBOnTop 
#HinderThis 
#MahalManiaRunsWild


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Not going to get into how ridiculous this is as anyone can easily this is stupid but honestly I'm not even surprised now. They'll do anything for shock value and maybe this'll work out who knows, they've done the damage now lets see how they fix this because Mahal is not someone you want main eventing house shows & PPVs etc because lets be honest, he just isn't good and the way they've built him really makes winning the WWE title seem like a joke rather than a big deal. I'm all for creating new stars, heck it was a good idea to build him up and have his own faction with The Bollywood Boys but to put the belt on him when guys like Miz, who did his best work in the last year and is constantly improving along with guys like Zayn, Owens, Nakamura, Ziggler, AJ Styles and heck even some of the RAW guys who could've benefited from the Superstar shakeup who are all more talented than Mahal are all much better options than Mahal to be as your top guy. WWE did this for shock value and nothing more and its reasons like this that WWE is seen as big joke these days. Also RAW is better than SmackDown, has been for awhile now and Vince is making dam sure it remains like that.


----------



## Banez

DesolationRow said:


> Hit 'em with that *DesolationRow* quote, *BIG RABID JINDER*! :cool2


It's... TINDER JINDER :side:


----------



## Old School Icons

I came here for the reactions and I wasn't disappointed 

:Rollins


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## MickDX

LOL at the meltdown here. Jinder the most polarizing figure in recent wrestling. :Rollins

I'm somewhere in the middle about this move.
Pros:
- New angles and new face in the main event
- Shows that surprises can still appear
- Jinder has potential to become a great heel.

Cons:
- WWE title has lost a lot of his credibility, it would've been better if he won the US title.
- Shows that financial interest is above the kayfabe booking. (Being a jobber for so long then directly in main event)
- Disrepects other superstars who worked hard and still didn't get the title.

I hope this reign won't be long.


----------



## MontyCora

Jinder and his character are at least interesting. Randy isn't at all.

Still a cheater, still a loser, still one month off from being a jobber.


----------



## King-of-the-World

I see 2 reasons for this:

1. To purposely bury Smackdown
2. He has water on the brain and has lost his faculties.

This is literally INSANE booking! Even Swagger and Khali were at least established for a few months prior to their run. One month of build (after being a long term jobber) is NOT adequate for a world title reign.


----------



## Ace

King-of-the-World said:


> I see 2 reasons for this:
> 
> 1. To purposely bury Smackdown
> 2. He has water on the brain and has lost his faculties.
> 
> This is literally INSANE booking! Even Swagger and Khali were at least established for a few months prior to their run. One month of build (after being a long term jobber) is NOT adequate for a world title reign.


 I read somewhere that Vince thinks fans don't remember wins and losses.

Essentially, he thinks people who watch his product are morons. It's difficult to argue against that with people still watching this trash every week. Yeah, I know I watch every week, but I was hooked at a young age.


----------



## GCA-FF

I give it 1 month... Kevin Owens or AJ Styles becomes WWE Champion.


----------



## Saturn

plainview 2007 said:


> I want to see talented people.


He is talented. 

You can't tell me that match with Orton wasn't the match of the night. The crowd was more into Jinder/Orton than AJ/Owens. It had bigger moments and a better finish.


----------



## Old School Icons

Its a shame this "shock factor" is probably only going to lead to the "American Hero" John Cena coming back to win title 17.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Cena vs. Jinder in Mumbai with 200,000 rabid Indian fans. BOOK IT!!!!:vince5*


----------



## Donnie

3MB4Life said:


> Can I just point out that after last night, and since Drew was TNA & ICW World champ, 2/3rds of 3MB have now been world champions.
> 
> And people said being a 3MB fan was just marking for a bunch of losers. Where are all of those guys now? Crying and complaining on the internet because my boy just reached the mountaintop. And even though everyone's saying they won't watch, I can guarentee we'll see the usual suspects moaning about it tomorrow because they can't keep their eyes off of the epitome of greatness that is Jinder Mahal. I may actually tune into a WWE show for the first time in over 3 years to see this glorious occasion. That is the power of Jinder.
> 
> Mr Perfect, Dusty Rhodes, Ted DiBiase, Roddy Piper, none of them were worthy to do what Jinder has done. Now legends like Steve Austin, Hulk Hogan, Bret Hart and The Rock have the honour of having their names go down next to Jinder Mahal in the history books and all of your internet moaning will do nothing to change it.
> 
> All hail the Mahalaraja, for the legend goes that he shall not be hindered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3MBOnTop
> #HinderThis
> #MahalManiaRunsWild


Are you going to start watching WWE again :lenny2


----------



## Saturn

BIG RABID JINDER said:


> When it wasn't even week one of Jinder's push, right after he won the #1 contender's match for the championship, people were all over it, calling it terrible, saying anything other than a 30 second squash at Backlash would make no sense, that Chicago would totally shit on the mainevent or worse, even walk out. That Jinder would return to jobber status post Backlash. Yes, before anything even happened.
> 
> And now that he's the champion, and before even the first week of his reign plays out, people are already dismissing this as a bad decision which will be looked at much like Swagger's run with the title, and that he only beat Orton and didn't take it off of Styles (seriously, what?) Actually, this goes all the way back to 2012, so this kind of response, I'm no stranger to. And I don't even get mad anymore.
> 
> Fast forward to 2017, and it was the same rabid Chicago crowd that people expected would totally reject the match, chanting LETS GO JINDER. And honestly, after five years of all those random matches on Superstars and MainEvent, that moment was it for me. I was happy. Even if he had lost the match after that, I'd have been content with just that. That this was gonna be a good match, and that Jinder would come out of it a made midcarder. Hell, even when Jinder hit the finish, I still expected Orton to kick out and hit an RKO right after. But when the referee did the three count, I legit cried. A lot.
> 
> I don't know if you've supported someone who was deemed a career jobber since day one to the point where he actually becomes the WWE Champion, but I'll tell you, it feels good man.



Awesome. I feel the same way. I'm so glad he's champion. It feels even better if you listen to his shoot interviews and how humble of a person he is. It feels good to see someone who was deemed a failure reinvent himself, build confidence and climb to success. 

I can tell you, it was a great moment for me and despite the haters, I think a good portion of the Chicago crowd loved him.


----------



## Vic Capri

Karma for Orton. He did the same shit when he rolled with The Legacy. :lol

- Vic


----------



## ImSumukh

SmackDown is DONE.


----------



## Kratosx23

3MB4Life said:


> Can I just point out that after last night, and since Drew was TNA & ICW World champ, 2/3rds of 3MB have now been world champions.
> 
> And people said being a 3MB fan was just marking for a bunch of losers. Where are all of those guys now? Crying and complaining on the internet because my boy just reached the mountaintop. And even though everyone's saying they won't watch, I can guarentee we'll see the usual suspects moaning about it tomorrow because they can't keep their eyes off of the epitome of greatness that is Jinder Mahal. I may actually tune into a WWE show for the first time in over 3 years to see this glorious occasion. That is the power of Jinder.
> 
> Mr Perfect, Dusty Rhodes, Ted DiBiase, Roddy Piper, none of them were worthy to do what Jinder has done. Now legends like Steve Austin, Hulk Hogan, Bret Hart and The Rock have the honour of having their names go down next to Jinder Mahal in the history books and all of your internet moaning will do nothing to change it.
> 
> All hail the Mahalaraja, for the legend goes that he shall not be hindered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3MBOnTop
> #HinderThis
> #MahalManiaRunsWild


Dusty Rhodes :lmao :lmao :lmao 

This is apparently what the average Jinder fan knows about wrestling.


----------



## Brock

AJ's title reign ended so Cena could tie Ric Flair's record. Cena lost the title shortly after to Bray Wyatt. Wyatt's title reign shortly ended to Randy Orton where an interesting story quickly turned into one of the worst ever. Orton, not exactly having the best reign ever, loses the title to Jinder fucking Mahal shortly after that.

All over 4 months. This is the WWE title picture.


----------



## Ace

Brock said:


> AJ's title reign ended so Cena could tie Ric Flair's record. Cena lost the title shortly after to Bray Wyatt. Wyatt's title reign shortly ended to Randy Orton where an interesting story quickly turned into one of the worst ever. Orton, not exactly having the best reign ever, loses the title to Jinder fucking Mahal shortly after that.
> 
> All over 4 months. This is the WWE title picture.


 AJ's title reign looking more and more legendary by the day :ha

It wasn't amazing, but it's GOAT tier compared to those title reigns.


----------



## God Movement

The WWE Title hasn't been the title which is reserved for the elites since the Universal Title came about.

:kobelol


----------



## Ace

God Movement said:


> The WWE Title hasn't been the title which is reserved for the elites since the Universal Title came about.
> 
> :kobelol


 The WWE don't have a single prestigious title in the WWE.

IWGP Intercontinental championship and ROH world title > Any WWE title.

Anyway, how does it feel for Roman mark to be overshadowed by the Maharaja? 

What's the point of Roman now? :kobelol

Jinder is the most talked about and most polarizing wrestler on the entire planet, a title Roman *use to* hold and was shoved in smarks faces by his marks :lol


----------



## plainview 2007

Saturn said:


> He is talented.
> 
> You can't tell me that match with Orton wasn't the match of the night. The crowd was more into Jinder/Orton than AJ/Owens. It had bigger moments and a better finish.


I didn't watch the match. I gave up the network last month.

I've seen enough of Jinder's matches. He isn't the worst in ring performer, but this whole gig is not going to last very long. He doesn't have enough charisma or presence to hold up the played out "evil foreigner" gig. Any excitement for this will be short lived because its not justified. It's really hard to see how the bar can get any lower at this point. 

Don't get me wrong, Jinder being champion is not anywhere close to being the only problem WWE has. But that title is not completely worthless now.


----------



## TD Stinger

Have to say, why do I feel like this is all leading to Cena winning #17 when he comes back.

I mean, the evil Foreign heel Champion and if I remember correctly Cena is returning July 4th. So.....yeah.


----------



## plainview 2007

Brock said:


> AJ's title reign ended so Cena could tie Ric Flair's record. Cena lost the title shortly after to Bray Wyatt. Wyatt's title reign shortly ended to Randy Orton where an interesting story quickly turned into one of the worst ever. Orton, not exactly having the best reign ever, loses the title to Jinder fucking Mahal shortly after that.
> 
> All over 4 months. This is the WWE title picture.


Yep. It's like WWE officials sit around and try to figure out they can make the product even worse.


----------



## Ace

TD Stinger said:


> Have to say, why do I feel like this is all leading to Cena winning #17 when he comes back.
> 
> I mean, the evil Foreign heel Champion and if I remember correctly Cena is returning July 4th. So.....yeah.


 Cena vs The Majaraja is the biggest match they can do.

Jinder is the hottest name in wrestling and most polarizing figure.

I'd book it as the main event of Summerslam.


----------



## God Movement

Ace said:


> The WWE don't have a single prestigious title in the WWE.
> 
> IWGP Intercontinental championship and ROH world title > Any WWE title.
> 
> Anyway, how does it feel for Roman mark to be overshadowed by the Maharaja?
> 
> What's the point of Roman now? :kobelol
> 
> Jinder is the most talked about and most polarizing wrestler on the entire planet, a title Roman *use to* hold and was shoved in smarks faces by his marks :lol


:ha

Big Dog will regain his title (and win one too) when he main events yet another Wrestlemania, in less than a year's time. 

Believe that.


----------



## plainview 2007

TD Stinger said:


> Have to say, why do I feel like this is all leading to Cena winning #17 when he comes back.
> 
> I mean, the evil Foreign heel Champion and if I remember correctly Cena is returning July 4th. So.....yeah.


It makes sense. Cena has another "evil foreigner" to overcome. :sleep


----------



## Ace

God Movement said:


> :ha
> 
> Big Dog will regain his title (and win one too) when he main events yet another Wrestlemania, in less than a year's time.
> 
> Believe that.


 350 responses for a thread in the SD section and a dozen other threads on him.

Roman never drew those numbers on WF besides the time he was suspended. 

In any case, Jinder would destroy that number if/when he is suspended for violating the wellness policy :bored


----------



## Strategize

Saturn said:


> He is talented.
> 
> You can't tell me that match with Orton wasn't the match of the night. The crowd was more into Jinder/Orton than AJ/Owens. It had bigger moments and a better finish.


It wasn't the match of the night, it had more smoke and mirrors than a Roman Reigns match. The part of the match that were they actually had to work, the crowd started dieing.


----------



## Ace

If Roman doesn't have the most heat and isn't the most polarizing, what's the point of Roman Reigns?

He's a nobody who has main evented 3 WM's :kobelol @God Movement

The Maharaja buried Roman and his empire tonight :lol


----------



## God Movement

Ace said:


> 350 responses for a thread in the SD section.
> 
> Roman never drew those numbers on WF besides the time he was suspended.
> 
> In any case, Jinder would destroy that number if/when he is suspended for violating the wellness policy :bored


You have to bear in mind that I am not a hater (the people the Maharaja spoke of) so I'm happy for Jinder.

Betting odds aside, I knew he was going to win the moment Orton started beating down on his two henchmen. They telegraphed it with the flow of the match.


----------



## Ace

God Movement said:


> You have to bear in mind that I am not a hater (the people the Maharaja spoke of) so I'm happy for Jinder.
> 
> Betting odds aside, I knew he was going to win the moment Orton started beating down on his two henchmen. They telegraphed it with the flow of the match.


 Yeah, but you have to understand where that leaves your boy. He has nothing now other than Vince booking him to be untouchable :lol

Someone as limited as Jinder has proven he can get the same heat/response with much less.


----------



## God Movement

Ace said:


> Yeah, but you have to understand where that leaves your boy. He has nothing now other than Vince booking him to be untouchable :lol
> 
> Someone as limited as Jinder has proven he can get the same heat/response with much less.


Yes, I must reluctantly admit that Reigns is *done*. Without the heat, there is nothing he has going for him, he failed. Jinder however, is the most talked about wrestler on the planet. With his win over Styles and Orton he has enough credibility to be the WWE Champion for a year, maybe more.


----------



## wwe9391

Fans love Smackdown better cause its the land of opportunity. A new guy that they dont like wins the title. "smackdown is gonna be awful. I hate it now its gonna get low ratings wa wa" :lol Only on WF


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Can't wait for the Jinder/Okada unification bout in the Tokyo Dome.


----------



## Ace

God Movement said:


> Yes, I must reluctantly admit that Reigns is *done*. Without the heat, there is nothing he has going for him, he failed. Jinder however, is the most talked about wrestler on the planet. With his win over Styles and Orton he has enough credibility to be the WWE Champion for a year, maybe more.


 It's funny how Roman marks live by the excuse of getting a reaction. Guess what boys? 

A jobber with very little ability is getting the same, if not more vocal reaction after a month. Imagine what would have happened if he went over Taker. He could have stood out there for a 2 full hrs and the crowd wouldn't have stopped :lmao

There's nothing 'special' about Roman and this just proves it.

It's booking that created his so called great reaction and as we all know a top babyface being booed out of arenas is the desired reaction :reigns2


----------



## wwe9391

Ace said:


> I read somewhere that Vince thinks fans don't remember wins and losses.
> 
> *Essentially, he thinks people who watch his product are morons*. It's difficult to argue against that with people still watching this trash every week. Yeah, I know I watch every week, but I was hooked at a young age.


Well with the way some not all fans behave can you blame him for thinking that?


----------



## Smarkout

I can't with this place sometimes. WWE is trying to create something new and you guys complain. But if Orton won you guys would've complained as well. Why not just see where they take this? They are obviously trying to build the guy up. Orton was terribly boring as champion.


----------



## Ironman Match

ok, they have jinder mahal as WWE champion

Now, dear WWE, PLEASE DO SOMETHING WITH HIM!!!!

I mean, do you remember JBL? you may have not loved his title reign (I did), but at least WWE tried to make some "stories" for each title defense!

JBL the rich all-american anti-mexican (vs eddie)
JBL team up with orlando Jordan (vs Undertaker)
JBL and the mind games (vs undertaker, part 2)
JBL vs Josh mattews (vs Booker t)
JBL vs his past enemies (vs Eddie, Taker and Booker T) 
JBL and the amy weber triangle (vs show and Angle)
JBL "run over batista" (vs Big show steel cage)
JBL vs cena (the old bastard vs the new face)

You could not love it, it could have been bad, but each "phase" has it's own theme and motivation, as poor as the writing could have been.
The worst thing WWE cna do right now is to book jinder like any other guy, going in the ring, blabbing about something heelish, trading victories and attacks with his enemies until the PPV.
basically, the "i'm better than you" booking that's killing the interest on so many guys

Please WWE, DO SOMETHING DIFFERENT with jinder. Create some context!


----------



## krtgolfing

And WWE thought the ratings were bad already!


----------



## Desecrated

Smarkout said:


> I can't with this place sometimes. WWE is trying to create something new and you guys complain. But if Orton won you guys would've complained as well. Why not just see where they take this? They are obviously trying to build the guy up. Orton was terribly boring as champion.


Because those complaining fans are thinking;

wE ArE vERy sMaRTT bOOKerz liSteN tO Us ViNcEE u R olD

Waiting to see for how a push goes? Blasphemy. I must show you hOw iNTEligENT i AM wiTh mY aRmchAIr boOKIng and SpECialLY gaINed smARk knOwLeDgE.

WWE isn't a sports organisation. There is no meritocracy. Otherwise JBL would never be champion. Or Swagger, Ziggler, Sheamus the first time and the list goes on. Jinder is definitely a risk but the company wants to light a fire under every talents backside. While keeping the restraints on them. And Jinder was just the first one out the door and chasing down the opportunity.


----------



## squarebox

Cena vs anti-american for the 500th time.


----------



## Ronny

So much for SDL having a chance at competing or being in front of RAW :mj2

This guy should be jobbing to Strowman on RAW :Out


----------



## Shaun_27

Fall of WWE book
Chapter 1: The Streak, Brock and Goldberg
Chapter 2: The continued push of Roman Reigns
Chapter 3: Jinder Mahal


----------



## Ace

Ronny927 said:


> So much for SDL having a chance at competing or being in front of RAW :mj2
> 
> This guy should be jobbing to Strowman on RAW :Out


 It makes SD look like shit because he was jobbing to everyone on Raw :lmao

Don't really care, both shows are trash and deserve to be canned.


----------



## karan316

Jinder Mahal winning the WWE title just tells you that anything can happen in life. Its not about whether you deserve it or not, sometimes it just clicks for you and sometimes it doesn't. But you need to do "something" instead of just sitting on your ass to give yourself that chance.


----------



## Werner Heizenberg

Who's up for Rusev vs Jinder?




Werner Heizenberg said:


> Rusev?They have recent history iirc, Ru-Ru wants a title shot and Jinder's entourage could go after Lana for some pretty nasty heal heat.


----------



## Beatles123

Sometimes I wonder...

When we die...will we dream?

Is this what it feels like? :taker


----------



## Flair Flop

The guys in the locker room better takes notes on the new path to success

1. Suck at your job for the better part of a decade

2. Pump your body full of enough steroids to get an entire football team jacked

3. Look the part of a country where the company wants to gain viewership 

4. Beg the bookers to have you lose as much as possible 

5. Veins. Big nasty looking veins. Back acne is also a plus


----------



## TheJack

So the guy who was squashed by Sami and Mojo six weeks ago is now WWE Champion...

I appreciate new faces in the Main Event and Jinder is a good heel. But the build up is a fucking joke. Jinder was treated like a fucking joke. Remember the Gronk stuff?

Why should I care? 

Fuck, he could lose the title in a month or two, drop down and job against people like Mojo again. IMO thats more likely to happen than him getting a godlike reign, because Vince thinks that people dont remember wins and losses.

Yes, Randy Orton as Champ was/is boring. But that doesnt mean that should put the belt on a guy that was treated like shit. 

I cant even hope for the best, because the WWE did their fucking best to kill off any hope I have had in the last three years.


----------



## rennlc

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Success?
> 
> Dude, Backlash didn't sell out, and as soon as they announced the card, ticket sales STOPPED! (Source The Observer)
> 
> I knew that only from long gone WCW days until now :bryanlol


Dude, that shit is just liberal propaganda being peddled by you hateful swamp-fillers (Source Breitbart). Get off my lawn you Nancy-faced, Jinder hinderer (Source Go Mug Yourself).

#YouDontWalkYourDogHeWalksYou


----------



## tducey

I usually defend the WWE but it's stupid moves like this that make me want to stop watching after 26 years. It's alright for Smackdown to be the land of opportunity but people should deserve that opportunity. This guy was a jobber less than 2 months ago and now he's the champ. Whoever thinks it was a good idea for Mahal to be champ should be fired immediately, this is going to blow up in the WWE's face. When you have fans who have stuck by the company through thick and thin thinking about giving up then you know something's wrong. This is a bad move by the WWE for sure.


----------



## Killmonger

Boy, I'm not surprised they went there. 

I don't really care either way. Orton's a boring fuck and my interest went out the window when he pinned Bray. 

However, Vince literally put his belt on the ground and took a shit on it tonight. 

Respectfully.


----------



## ellthom

This is the equivalent of if, in the Golden Era, Brooklyn Brawler won the WWE title. If he magical picked up a winning streak and in those three weeks won the WWE title, besting Randy Savage, or Ric Flair... can you imagine lol.


----------



## God Movement

@Ace

I warned you that AJ should come to Raw breh.










Now he's playing second fiddle to the Maharaja and is surrounded by geeks, the "A show". It's a sad time for Styles.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

I think once Vince realizes that the billion people in India have no buying power and bootleg and stream everything, he'll pull the plug on this experiment.


----------



## Ace

God Movement said:


> @Ace
> 
> I warned you that AJ should come to Raw breh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now he's playing second fiddle to the Maharaja and is surrounded by geeks, the "A show". It's a sad time for Styles.


 I wish he would just quit and go back to NJPW, to be a part of their USA expansion.

There's nothing that is realistically worthwhile for him to do in the company and his work is taking a big hit.

The WWE style sucks donkey balls.


----------



## Even Flow

Orton will probably get it back at MITB. They'll probably do a Cage match or something to keep the Singh brothers from interfering.


----------



## Ace

This is me watching the WWE most days..


----------



## God Movement

Ace said:


> I wish he would just quit and go to NJPW.
> 
> There's nothing that is realistically worthwhile for him to do in the company and his work is taking a big hit.


Smackdown Live _was_ "the house that AJ Styles built" and now it's "the house that the Maharaja has evicted Styles from".

:ha

Styles is happy in the WWE. He can be be with his kids every week and gets much more money. He just has to wait until the Jinder experiment ends, pretty inevitable that he gets another reign.


----------



## Ace

God Movement said:


> Smackdown Live _was_ "the house that AJ Styles built" and now it's "the house that the Maharaja has evicted Styles from".
> 
> :ha
> 
> Styles is happy in the WWE. He can be be with his kids every week and gets much more money. He just has to wait until the Jinder experiment ends, pretty inevitable that he gets another reign.


 The title means nothing, the most prestigious title in pro wrestling is around Okada's waist.


----------



## Dead Seabed

lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena

I mean despite his non-existent ring skills and whispering on the mic, and his back-ne, and front-ne, I think Jinder's run will actually provide more entertainment than Orton's. If only because the Singh brothers are hilarious.


----------



## Brother Nero

Maybe it's just to please the indian fans.


----------



## Ace

Mugging of Cena said:


> I mean despite his non-existent ring skills and whispering on the mic, and his back-ne, and front-ne, I think Jinder's run will actually provide more entertainment than Orton's. If only because the Singh brothers are hilarious.


 Singh brother #2 nearly dying was my moment of the night :lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Ace said:


> Singh brother #2 nearly dying was my moment of the night :lmao


Lol. And Randy walking toward the camera gritting his teeth like "oh shit I might have killed that brown kid". :lol

If anyone has the gif of that I'd be forever grateful.


----------



## Saturn

Ace said:


> This is me watching the WWE most days..


So you're a triggered millennial that has emotional outburst when people you don't like become successful? Got it. 0


----------



## LucasXXII

Ironman Match said:


> ok, they have jinder mahal as WWE champion
> 
> Now, dear WWE, PLEASE DO SOMETHING WITH HIM!!!!
> 
> I mean, do you remember JBL? you may have not loved his title reign (I did), but at least WWE tried to make some "stories" for each title defense!
> 
> JBL the rich all-american anti-mexican (vs eddie)
> JBL team up with orlando Jordan (vs Undertaker)
> JBL and the mind games (vs undertaker, part 2)
> JBL vs Josh mattews (vs Booker t)
> JBL vs his past enemies (vs Eddie, Taker and Booker T)
> JBL and the amy weber triangle (vs show and Angle)
> JBL "run over batista" (vs Big show steel cage)
> JBL vs cena (the old bastard vs the new face)
> 
> You could not love it, it could have been bad, but each "phase" has it's own theme and motivation, as poor as the writing could have been.
> The worst thing WWE cna do right now is to book jinder like any other guy, going in the ring, blabbing about something heelish, trading victories and attacks with his enemies until the PPV.
> basically, the "i'm better than you" booking that's killing the interest on so many guys
> 
> Please WWE, DO SOMETHING DIFFERENT with jinder. Create some context!


Yes! Couldn't be said enough. This is the biggest problem of today's WWE programme. There's so little thought put into the storylines – just matches after matches after matches and generic "I'm going to beat you up/I'm going to win that title" promo #44792 . I really hope that Jinder won't have to get stuck into this but it's unlikely to say the least.


----------



## God Movement

Mugging of Cena said:


> Lol. And Randy walking toward the camera gritting his teeth like "oh shit I might have killed that brown kid". :lol
> 
> If anyone has the gif of that I'd be forever grateful.


----------



## CJ

Still can't believe they actually fucking did it :confused



Mugging of Cena said:


> Lol. And Randy walking toward the camera gritting his teeth like "oh shit I might have killed that brown kid". :lol
> 
> If anyone has the gif of that I'd be forever grateful.





Brock said:


>


----------



## Mindy_Macready

Jinder being Champion got tons of people talking about it unlike Owens.


----------



## Walking Deadman

Mindy_Macready said:


> Jinder being Champion got tons of people talking about it unlike Owens.


Just because something is talked about a lot doesn't mean it's good. People would be talking like this had Mojo won the title, too.


----------



## Push_Miz

Isn't that the guy that Rusev squashed a while back? Well thank god Miz left Smackdown.


----------



## nyelator

CAN'T HINDER JINDER BAABYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Foley's Socko

Good for him. I really dont care and certainly doesnt make me want to tune into Smackdown. Maybe if they move on from Orton Vs. Jinder I might get into it.


----------



## Saturn

Walking Deadman said:


> Just because something is talked about a lot doesn't mean it's good. People would be talking like this had Mojo won the title, too.


and explain to me how they would have booked Mojo and gotten him over as quickly as they have with Jinder? 

It wouldn't have worked with just anyone. Mojo doesn't have the track record Jinder has had with wins and losses. The reason why it's getting so much buzz is Jinder's history and rags to riches type of rise.


----------



## TripleG

I am not crapping on the talent Jinder Mahal when I say this. It isn't his fault he was booked like a jobber and then thrust to the main event with little rhyme or reason. It is the hand he was dealt and he's got to go out there and try and make it work. 

The booking of the whole scenario just sucks because they spent YEARS telling me that Mahal was a jobber. They made him a joke and any time he got thrown out there, it was a guaranteed loss. I knew that and everybody knew that. It was so bad that when they gave him a competitive and longer match against Cesaro in February, the fans crapped on it because Cesaro being on equal footing to this guy seemed ridiculous. 

To highlight my point, lets take a look at some of the other top champions from other shows/companies: 

NJPW = Okada was established as THE guy, continuously has excellent matches and is promoted as a megastar. 
ROH = Daniels was given an emotional run to the title having been the guy that's been around forever, but NEVER won a major championship. His victory was treated as potentially his last chance at main event stardom and he succeeded. 
Impact Wrestling = Lashley is presented as an athletic juggernaut that can beat anybody. It feels like he wins like 98% of the time and he was pushed to the title through a series of victories. Say what you will about him and the company, at least they built the guy up over a lengthy period of time and convinced me that he could win the title and that had enough cred to be in that spot. 
Lucha Underground = Johnny Mundo (Morrison) has been treated as a top guy pretty much since the start of the show with big main events and feuds. Him winning the title almost felt long overdue. 
WWE NXT = Bobby Roode comes to the company, reinvents himself, and WINS most of the time. He also had some built in cred as a world champion from TNA, so at least some fans already knew who he was and knew him to be a main event performer. 

Now lets look at Raw and Smackdown: 

Raw = We got Brock Lesnar who has the cred and the believability, but he's also never there, so....yeah. 
SD = We have Jinder Mahal who just two months ago was getting fed to Finn Balor in a TV squash match. And his character change to transition to a big push to the title? He's foreign and hates America! Wow guys, really thinking outside the box on that one! I'm so invested now! A dark skinned guy that hates America! Wow! So cutting edge, new and fresh! 

Somebody sent me that clip from Futurama where Bender was a wrestler and one of his opponents was "The Foreigner". See he's a heel because he's not from here, has his own customs and has a crazy passport! Well fuck that guy! Shove an American flag in his face and make him choke on it! 

And I realize a lot of what I said about Jinder's character could have been thrown at Rusev too when he was getting pushed, but AT LEAST Rusev went on a tear and was destroying people, slowly getting built up to the top (till he got fed to the Cena meat grinder anyway). Jinder never even got that. He literally went from loser to World Champ in almost no time. 

It is one of those things that make me feel like the WWE are victims of their own success. They really do feel like they can put the belt on anybody and it doesn't matter. They could literally turn around and put the belt on Mojo Rawley tomorrow and it probably wouldn't make a difference. We're dumb schmucks that will watch it anyway, so whatever.


----------



## Foley's Socko

Saturn said:


> and explain to me how they would have booked Mojo and gotten him over as quickly as they have with Jinder?
> 
> It wouldn't have worked with just anyone. Mojo doesn't have the track record Jinder has had with wins and losses. The reason why it's getting so much buzz is Jinder's history and rags to riches type of rise.


I don't think thats true.

Its simply the argument of "He doesnt deserve it"

And you could get heat from anyone who "doesnt deserve it", being given the same push.

David Arquette as world champ in WCW for example. He clearly didnt deserve it, same thing.

If we are to view the heat that Jinder has as good heat, then simply anyone can receieve the same push and have similar heat. Jinder probably gets slightly more because of the roids issue, but it would have worked without that.

A lot of heels these days, you can respect their ability and what they do so even when they're the bad guy doing bad things, fans respect them. Some might play along and boo, some might be happy for them. Even someone like Kevin Owens for example. He's a great talker and at playing his character, but people respect him. Maybe not working out a lot helps him a little bit as it gives people something to not agree with. But he's still half heat magnet and half cool bad guy, because hes respectable with his ability.

Jinder doesnt have that. The heat is from people not buying him as where he is... You could do that with yourself or me going in and winning the title within 30 days. People wouldnt buy it, it would get similar heat.


----------



## Saturn

Foley's Socko said:


> I don't think thats true.
> 
> Its simply the argument of "He doesnt deserve it"
> 
> And you could get heat from anyone who "doesnt deserve it", being given the same push.
> 
> David Arquette as world champ in WCW for example. He clearly didnt deserve it, same thing.
> 
> If we are to view the heat that Jinder has as good heat, then simply anyone can receieve the same push and have similar heat. Jinder probably gets slightly more because of the roids issue, but it would have worked without that.
> 
> A lot of heels these days, you can respect their ability and what they do so even when they're the bad guy doing bad things, fans respect them. Some might play along and boo, some might be happy for them. Even someone like Kevin Owens for example. He's a great talker and at playing his character, but people respect him. Maybe not working out a lot helps him a little bit as it gives people something to not agree with. But he's still half heat magnet and half cool bad guy, because hes respectable with his ability.
> 
> Jinder doesnt have that. The heat is from people not buying him as where he is... You could do that with yourself or me going in and winning the title within 30 days. People wouldnt buy it, it would get similar heat.


A guy like Mojo wouldn't draw the same amount of heat as Jinder. and David Arquette is a bad example. You're talking about an era where the fans were wild and would react to anything shocking. Plus some of Jinder's heat comes from his anti American gimmick. You can't get that with a guy like Mojo, Heath Slater or any random mid carder on the roster. I don't think they have the look or presence Jinder has.


----------



## Foley's Socko

Saturn said:


> A guy like Mojo wouldn't draw the same amount of heat as Jinder. and David Arquette is a bad example. You're talking about an era where the fans were wild and would react to anything shocking. Plus some of Jinder's heat comes from his anti American gimmick. You can't get that with a guy like Mojo, Heath Slater or any random mid carder on the roster. I don't think they have the look or presence Jinder has.


The look (ripped) doesnt help the type of heat he has though.

If he legit looks like a badass, then thats going against what his heat is - outrage that someone deemed unworthy is being pushed like that. If you just want pure heat, having Elsworth or Arquette's build is even better for it.

He does look the part, which gives him a bit more respect, which is again pushing him down the "cool bad guy" route. Only its nowhere near enough to make up for the things pushing him down the "You don't deserve it" path.

The foreigner look does help thats true. Though personally I think the terrible writing for him with cliche and overused basic nonsense in his promos, a lot of fans won't care about it anymore - unless he throws in some really insulting comments about the place, thats always good even if its cheap. But "You hate me because I'm different, because im wealthy" is so boring and generic that its easy to tune out.


----------



## Saturn

Foley's Socko said:


> The look (ripped) doesnt help the type of heat he has though.
> 
> If he legit looks like a badass, then thats going against what his heat is - outrage that someone deemed unworthy is being pushed like that. If you just want pure heat, having Elsworth or Arquette's build is even better for it.
> 
> He does look the part, which gives him a bit more respect, which is again pushing him down the "cool bad guy" route. Only its nowhere near enough to make up for the things pushing him down the "You don't deserve it" path.
> 
> The foreigner look does help thats true. Though personally I think the terrible writing for him with cliche and overused basic nonsense in his promos, a lot of fans won't care about it anymore - unless he throws in some really insulting comments about the place, thats always good even if its cheap. But "You hate me because I'm different, because im wealthy" is so boring and generic that its easy to tune out.


Jinder is nothing like Ellsworth and David Arquette. He was over before he won the title and has been consistently getting heat ever since he became #1 contender. He's also good enough to be a credible champion while the other people you named aren't. Say what you want but that Orton match delivered and he's better than what some of you are giving him credit for.


----------



## ellthom

Saturn said:


> and explain to me how they would have booked Mojo and gotten him over as quickly as they have with Jinder?
> 
> *It wouldn't have worked with just anyone. * Mojo doesn't have the track record Jinder has had with wins and losses. The reason why it's getting so much buzz is Jinder's history and rags to riches type of rise.


Actually Jinders title win proves that it COULD happen with just about anyone :lol


----------



## Saturn

ellthom said:


> Actually Jinders title proves that it COULD happen with just about anyone :lol


Yeah.. anyone can get the title because the bookers can make those decisions. They can't dictate how over someone will get. Mojo or Ellsworth getting this push wouldn't draw the same amount of heat as it is with Jinder. That's the point that was being made.


----------



## Foley's Socko

Saturn said:


> Jinder is nothing like Ellsworth and David Arquette. He was over before he won the title and has been consistently getting heat ever since he became #1 contender. He's also good enough to be a credible champion while the other people you named aren't. Say what you want but that Orton match delivered and he's better than what some of you are giving him credit for.


I dont think the match delivered, I found it very boring and didnt care who won or loss.

The only part that got me was Randy's brutal treatment that could have easily injured the Singh brothers. Which, with Orton being "face" and the Singh brothers "heels" was exactly the wrong reaction. I was annoyed with Orton and worried about the heels.

When Jinder won the title my 2 reactions were "Oh ok, Jinder won" and "Dude, your belt is upside down. I remember Khali holding the belt upside down too, if thats not a callback on purpose then you're stupid"

And yes, Jinder looks like a legit world champion but that doesnt help his heat which is the point.

If you're going to go the whole way with someone who has heat purely because most people dont agree that he should be given the push hes getting, then the whole way would be someone who looks the opposite of Jinder.

Jinder has the look of a respectable world champion. If he had better in ring ability and promos he'd be a "cool heel" which, I dont think the WWE want from their heels.

I don't think hes terrible in the ring by the way, I could see him getting a push back when he was fighting with Rusev as they were splitting up. Watched his matches and thought he was decent, and a big guy so saw him creeping up - didnt expect it to be the world title thats for sure, and so fast, but yeah I dont hate him or think he has no ability at all.

But his heat is 100% shock and disapproval, so having someone who looks the part isnt going the whole hog on that one.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

You know what, fuck it. I'm now officially on the BIG POPPA POO hype train. Let the MAHARAJA OF STRONG STYLE bring the record low ratings upon us.


----------



## ellthom

Saturn said:


> Yeah.. anyone can get the title because the bookers can make those decisions. They can't dictate how over someone will get. *Mojo or Ellsworth getting this push wouldn't draw the same amount of heat as it is with Jinder*. That's the point that was being made.


That point is true. I take nothing away from Jinder as a talent, man can wrestle and he was bumping Ziggler style last night. But its WWE's booking on how they made Jinder win the title that falls into question.

Had Jinder been slowly booked up to win the WWE title there wouldn't be as many people hating on it. The fact that this all happened in the space of 3 weeks is what people have the biggest problem with. As I said in another thread had this happened in the Golden Era and Brooklyn Brawler was given a run with the WWE title with just three weeks build and going over someone like Ric Flair or Randy Savage to get it, thats the type of thing we are looking at here.

Jinder being a champion isnt the problem its the fact he was a jobber just 4 weeks prior to this. If suspension of disbelief was a living entity he would be questioning this booking right now :lmao


----------



## Dolorian

Push_Miz said:


> Isn't that the guy that Rusev squashed a while back? Well thank god Miz left Smackdown.


Rusev? Guy was squashed by El Torito in a minute not long ago...


----------



## Flair Flop

There's no such thing as two identical set of circumstances. There's one thing that Jinder, Arquette, Ellsworth, Khali, etc share. They aren't seen as worthy champions for their own individual reasons. That's the source of the heat. That's the only variable that changed and the moment people went from not giving a flying fuck about Jinder to what we see now. No push with the same character and he'd still be a useless jobber. This isn't a situation him forcing the issue for months and them seeing heat and responding. This is a situation where they simply picked a jobber whose skin color fit their marketing needs and used the push to create the heat.


----------



## 3MB4Life

Donnie said:


> Are you going to start watching WWE again :lenny2


I might start watching Smackdown again if Jinder gets a good go with the belt. WWE's gonna have to earn my trust again but if Jinder holds the title past the next PPV, I may be factoring SD into my regular wrestling viewing again.

But I will definitely be tuning in to SD to see Jinder's first night on TV as WWE champion. As someone who's been marking for him for 4 years, I kinda need to. I've been catching up with all his stuff from Smackdown since he became #1 contender but I will actually be watching a WWE show live for the first time in a long time this week.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Dusty Rhodes :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> This is apparently what the average Jinder fan knows about wrestling.


Please tell me when Dusty Rhodes won the WWE Championship, or any WWE title for that matter, or can you not find that tidbit from your vast bank of wrestling knowledge?


----------



## djpiccalo

Some of you guys need to forget about the previous character and accept that Jinders character has LEVELED UP. 

He has a new physique, he's got some boys and a new bad ass attitude. THE TV CHARACTER JINDER MAHAL HAS LEVELED UP. 

Accept it and enjoy the shows new heel faction or whine and winge because his TV character lost matches months ago? 

His TV character that isn't real leveled up, If a character in any other TV show transformed his character you wouldn't care so much so why don't you stop thinking so much about it and enjoy the new heel?


----------



## Donnie

3MB4Life said:


> I might start watching Smackdown again if Jinder gets a good go with the belt. WWE's gonna have to earn my trust again but if Jinder holds the title past the next PPV, I may be factoring SD into my regular wrestling viewing again.
> 
> But I will definitely be tuning in to SD to see Jinder's first night on TV as WWE champion. As someone who's been marking for him for 4 years, I kinda need to. I've been catching up with all his stuff from Smackdown since he became #1 contender but I will actually be watching a WWE show live for the first time in a long time this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me when Dusty Rhodes won the WWE Championship, or any WWE title for that matter, or can you not find that tidbit from your vast bank of wrestling knowledge?


:bjpenn I'm happy Jinder wining makes you happy and you can watch one your favourites as THE top man on WWE TV. If everything works out I expect Drew to win the NXT title before years end. Now if only Heath could get his revenge on Brock, you'd be set. 


Won't lie to you though, mate, when my main man RUSEV comes back I'm going to need him to win the belt :rusevyes You understand


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

This is all just a mere prelude to the summer of Rusev storyline. When Ruru finally shows up and calls out his former (brief) tag team partner, the crowd will go nuclear :rusevyes


----------



## zkorejo

We all knew this was happening. Well.. I guess I will watch SD like I watch Raw, skip most of it and only watch AJ/Nakamura segments/matches.


----------



## itsmadness

Had zero interest at all with Smackdown until now. Not gonna lie Cena/Jinder would be amazing promo wise


----------



## 3MB4Life

Donnie said:


> :bjpenn I'm happy Jinder wining makes you happy and you can watch one your favourites as THE top man on WWE TV. If everything works out I expect Drew to win the NXT title before years end. Now if only Heath could get his revenge on Brock, you'd be set.
> 
> 
> Won't lie to you though, mate, when my main man RUSEV comes back I'm going to need him to win the belt :rusevyes You understand


Completely empathise bro, I've been waiting quite a while to see one of the 3MB boys get a major victory like this. I hope you get the same feeling seeing Ru-Ru get the main strap as I did seeing Jinder get it.

If we get a cheat win at MITB, a competitive match at Battleground and a Rusev win at Summerslam, I think I can be okay with that. Jinder gets his moment in the sun, Rusev gets his big win at a major PPV, everyone's happy. Or at least we will be.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Just over twelve hours later and it still feels unreal. Jinder Mahal is the WWE World Champion. Anything can happen in WWE.


----------



## zkorejo

Entire India is out there in that comments section. Well atleast it entertained people.


----------



## nTkultur

Easily the most interesting thing to happen in a long ass time


----------



## The Nuke

LOL!!!!

I eat my words. This is the most hilarious thing ever.


----------



## rennlc

How many years should Jinder hold the belt for? 40? 50? Maybe he should just retire with it and take it to his grave.


----------



## The Nuke

I should have known better in my thinking. WWE is booking for shareholders, not for their audience. They are also pandering to India. So logical booking that actually reflects interest in a home grown audience doesn't mean anything.

As long as Network Subs stay up, they could put the title on Ellsworth next, and it wouldn't matter if everyone hated it or not. Good Booking or Bad booking, doesn't matter in how WWE runs the business at present. May in time, but not yet. And WWE only thinks in short term.

LOL!!!


----------



## PrinceofPush

I don't have any shares or stocks in WWE, so I'm all for them trying new things, even if they seem crazy and/or stupid. If it works out, great! If it doesn't, at least the train wreck will be fun to watch. :justsayin 

Power of positivity, baby!


----------



## Snothlisberger

Why does he point so much?


----------



## captainzombie

WWE succeeded last night with Jinder winning the title because they created shock and people are talking about it today. Maybe Vince felt that he failed with Muhammad Hassan and this was his opportunity to try with a Canadian-Indian descent wrestler. Even if he holds the belt for 2-3 months, this is not worse than The Great Khali winning the WHC who could barely move in the ring.


----------



## Andy362

So, they actually went through with Mahal winning the title. I really can't get behind this. It's just too random. 

There's just nothing there for me and nobody I remotely want to see him feud with so I might give Smackdown a miss for a bit. Nearly everyone of relevance is on RAW anyway.


----------



## Dmight

Ok fuck it. Enough. I'm tapping out. See ya at Summerslam. Maybe. Fuck off.


----------



## ste1592

Legit curiosity of mine: has Jinder ever won a PPV match before this one?


----------



## starsfan24

ste1592 said:


> Legit curiosity of mine: has Jinder ever won a PPV match before this one?


He won at Survivor Series 2012 with Heath Slater. It was the pre-show match.


----------



## ObsoleteMule

I like Jinder... I truly do but this is just an example of how little effort WWE puts into planning things. It kinda sucks that Jinder's ascension to the top didn't really have much of a build. It almost feels like Vince just pulled a name out of a hat and decided that person would be the one to take the belt off of Orton. It feels so short sighted

Why even give Orton the title in the first place?


----------



## ste1592

starsfan24 said:


> He won at Survivor Series 2012 with Heath Slater. It was the pre-show match.


Is that the only one he ever won?


----------



## Draykorinee

I am 100% fine with it.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Mindy_Macready said:


> Jinder being Champion got tons of people talking about it unlike Owens.


Bullshit. When Owens became champion everyone was talking about it.


----------



## Honey Bucket

LOL they actually bloody did it.

That world title is now about as prestigious as my tea mug, and that has 'TEA IS FOR FUCKING MUGS' written on it.

The RAW title is AWOL and the SDL title is held by an incompetent jobber who got embarrassed by an NFL bod in the Wrestlemania Pre-Show just over a month ago. It's pretty fucking hilarious. 2017 looking like the worst year since...well, 2015. That's some feat.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Future of 3MB.*


----------



## The Reaper

And you would rather a guy who has been the champion 13 times instead? People saying Smackdown is now the B show, it has always been the B show RAW is a hell a lot more important than Smackdown.

Honestly there really isn't that many great heels on Smackdown anyway, you got Owens who is the US champion you got Corbin and Ziggler I think that's it don't really watch that much Smackdown. 

I honestly thought the match was better than both of Orton's match with Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Saturn said:


> He is talented.
> 
> You can't tell me that match with Orton wasn't the match of the night. The crowd was more into Jinder/Orton than AJ/Owens. It had bigger moments and a better finish.


What the fuck. Owens/AJ was far and away match of the night.


----------



## Flair Flop

ste1592 said:


> Is that the only one he ever won?


Yep. His PPV record is 2-9. Looks like his first one was Survivor Series 11.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*I'm actually neutral on the Jinder Mahal thing, but if you're last two champions are Bray Wyatt and Randy Orton in one of the dullest feuds with the worst 2 back to back PPV matches ever, I'll take it. Jinder as champion is an improvement.*


----------



## Silver Spoon Mutha

Future HOFer when it's all said and done


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

IceTheRetroKid said:


> *Future of 3MB.*


The future is bright.







Shield who? :reigns2


----------



## IronMan8

In hindsight, those early matches with Balor and Reigns on Raw were testing the waters on the idea of pushing Jinder for India.


----------



## Brodus Clay

Cena and Orton transitional champs xD, I'm glad Jinder won, he sucks imo but at least I can give people a chance, maybe it gonna be so bad that entertains me, also Orton sucks more.


----------



## peowulf

Well I've been watching WWF/E since 1988. Almost 30 years, it's been a good run, but I won't be watching anymore. I'm not angry or anything, I'm just numb to the whole jobber being the WWE Champion thing, it doesn't hold my interest, I was used for the champ to be the best or at least a top guy. I hope whoever is left will enjoy it. I'll still watch NXT for the forseeable future, Takeover was good again, a proper wrestling show, but the main roster, nope, done. Maybe I'll reconsider if it's a transition thing, like the Iron Sheik was for Hogan, but I doubt it.

If Nakamura kicks the jobber's ass into oblivion and wins the WWE Championship on Smackdown this Tuesday PM me.


----------



## ste1592

Flair Flop said:


> Yep. His PPV record is 2-9. Looks like his first one was Survivor Series 11.


:booklel

I swear, I can't actually believe it. I had doubts he even had a PPV match, let alone if he won. God, let that sink in: the most prestigious title in Wrestling has just been won by a guy who won 1 match on PPV in his entire career.


----------



## Mox Girl

I've met Jinder twice lol, back in the 3MB days :lol I was way more interested in Drew McIntyre though haha.


----------



## AmWolves10

Great news. Now I can be done with WWE programming until wrestlemania season.


----------



## Flair Flop

ste1592 said:


> :booklel
> 
> I swear, I can't actually believe it. I had doubts he even had a PPV match, let alone if he won. God, let that sink in: the most prestigious title in Wrestling has just been won by a guy who won 1 match on PPV in his entire career.


It's really hilarious when you think about the staggering number of PPV's since 2011 that they didn't even find him worthy of being on. Then when you consider that out of his 11 PPV apparences that 6 of them were Royal Rumble and Battle Royal matches.....yeah. Last night was his third 1 on 1 match with a 6 man and a tag match thrown in there and this is the WWE champion now


----------



## CGS

Ace said:


> Yeah, why should I care about their product when they certainly don't.


Summed up in the first reply :lmao


----------



## The5star_Kid

Tbh, I don't think its that bad. The idea is to obviously grow the company in India and I'm guessing they will be pushing an Indian tour where Jinder might still be champ. It is a smart business move. Plus, Jinder is....ok in the ring....just about.

I really hope Orton does not win the title straight back and we get a new face feud. Maybe turn Corbin who is obviously quite popular now and unlike 90% of faces does not come across as a total nerd.


----------



## ste1592

Flair Flop said:


> It's really hilarious when you think about the staggering number of PPV's since 2011 that they didn't even find him worthy of being on. Then when you consider that out of his 11 PPV apparences that 6 of them were Royal Rumble and Battle Royal matches.....yeah. Last night was his third 1 on 1 match with a 6 man and a tag match thrown in there and this is the WWE champion now


It's just insane. I don't like Jinder, but that isn't the point. I have seen people bitching about Bray Wyatt winning the title, and their explanation was "I can't take him seriously"; well, I guess this must be a big joke to them. Zero fucking build up, zero credibility; this guy is a fucking jobber, it would have been necessary a year just to make him credible enough to be #1 contender, let alone WWE Champion.


----------



## Sasha Banks

Just can't wait till Jinder drops it and we can move onto some real feuds.


----------



## King-of-the-World

Ace said:


> I read somewhere that Vince thinks fans don't remember wins and losses.
> 
> Essentially, he thinks people who watch his product are morons. It's difficult to argue against that with people still watching this trash every week. Yeah, I know I watch every week, but I was hooked at a young age.


That is the exact problem for me. No matter how shit the product becomes, i'll *at least* check the results online. I'll always come back even if I reduce my viewership for a while. This exact nostalgia is what's keeping the WWE alive in the 30+ demographic.

Also, I wish HHH would just make NXT its own self contained major brand (keep the format, PPV frequency, weekly show length etc), and let Vince get erect over his pet projects.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Honestly, in this situation, i don't think the whole argument about Jinder rarely winning anything works. Look at how he became number one contender, he won a 6 pack challenge match. A match like that, you don't have to be the best wrestler in theory, you just have to be in the right place at the right time. Plus he had interference. Every match since then, including the world title match, he's won via interference from either the Singh Brothers or Owens, with the exception of the 6 man tag, which Orton was distracted in anyway. He hasn't necessarily outwrestled anyone to get the title. The #1 contender's match was set up as an opportunity for someone to jump into the main event scene, especially given who was in the match (None of them had even had a world title match, apart from Dolph, who is a constant midcarder anyway)

For me, i think the W/L columns can be overlooked here. Jinder has taken his chance and done very well with it in my opinion.


----------



## Vic Capri

What's the difference between Jinder and Sheamus winning the WWE Championship? The Maharaja actually paid his dues!

- Vic


----------



## Super Hetero Male

they should bring back Khali

really put a brick wall between Jinder and anyone who wants the title. it'd be fucking amazing


----------



## wwe9391

They want new people in the main event scene, WWE gives them just that except its not an indy darling so they bitch and complain. Smarks in a nut shell.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Wonder if we'll see Mojo as world Champion next....


----------



## Machismo88

The amazing thing about this is that say if Cesaro who has been stuck in the midcard & lower card for a while now (amazing talent by the way) was to win the title, no one would be complaining lol.


----------



## Empress

I didn't watch the PPV but I'll take Jinder over Orton as champ.


----------



## Mr. Poopy Butthole

Like we needed confirmation already but this truly goes to show it does not matter how over or not so over with the crowd somebody is...but rather how over they are with Management. All the higher ups sing the guys praises, its all that matters in this company these days..that and timing...the two most integral factors in main event pushes these days..

Ill say it again..It wouldn't be such a stretch if they treated him even decently since his return and not just after the move to SD. 

There are reasons why we don't see guys going from being a Literal Job guy on Raw to holding the most "Prestigious" title WWE has in its existence within a 8 week time period, it makes no fucking sense and makes everyone involved seem a few notches lower then they could be presented...

That all being said... I'm still glad I don't have to sit through one more millisecond of yet another uninspired Orton title run...

So i guess there's that...

:draper2


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Bryan Jericho said:


> Wonder if we'll see Mojo as world Champion next....


I'd low-Key would like that honestly.


----------



## Seafort

*Will Jinder Mahal have an over the top championship celebration tomorrow night?*

Knowing the WWE, I can imagine a certain amount of theatrics or stereotypes coming into play tomorrow night. How bad do you think that it will be?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Will Jinder Mahal have an over the top championship celebration tomorrow night?*

Yes, I expect an epic Bollywood routine.


----------



## DirectorsCut

*Re: Will Jinder Mahal have an over the top championship celebration tomorrow night?*

yep, pretty sure they said there would be a Punjabi celebration.


----------



## Steve Black Man

*Re: Will Jinder Mahal have an over the top championship celebration tomorrow night?*

No. I'm guessing he'll come out and apologize to the crowd for cheating to win the belt, then apologize to Randy and hand the title back to him.

Then he'll say "I'll be back to face you for the title when I've earned the chance legitimately" before disappearing into the back and going back to FCW.


----------



## TheLapsedFan

*Re: Will Jinder Mahal have an over the top championship celebration tomorrow night?*

Probably a live sex celebration. The start of which sees Jinder leading those two idiots to the ring on leashes.


----------



## cgs480

*Re: Will Jinder Mahal have an over the top championship celebration tomorrow night?*

Will there be an elephant?


----------



## Saturn

*Re: Will Jinder Mahal have an over the top championship celebration tomorrow night?*

I hope it's Bollywood themed and hey go all out. Bring elephants, female belly dancers, Indian flags and banners and have Jinder wearing a new custom fitted suit. Nothing but the best for the *MAHARAJA*!


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Oops wrong thread


----------



## Q-MAN

*I hope Jinder Mahal fails*

I am sorry, but this guy should have never won the title. I don't care how hard he has worked or how long he has wrestled, the fact of matter is he is the most unrealistic champion in terms of booking and legitimacy in a long time. When people having been asking for something new, no one wanted this career jobber as champion. Say what you will about Miz and JBl, but at least those two had something to work from and not the virtual nonexistent plane of reality that is Jinder Mahal's worthiness. As much as I hate Roman, at least he was booked like a champion and had substable build up unlike one month rocket Jinder. Ratings are going to tank to TNA levels and the only merch that Jinder can sell in India will be bootleg. Vince how I would hate to be you next financial quarter when Wrestlemania cannot save your ass.


----------



## Red Hair

*Re: I hope Jinder Mahal fails*

The man refuses to be hindered. You should know this by now.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

*Re: I hope Jinder Mahal fails*

Pretty sure you won't have to hope too hard. It's an inevitability.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: I hope Jinder Mahal fails*











Fine speech.


----------



## Jay Valero

*Re: I hope Jinder Mahal fails*

That's not very nice OP.


----------



## Q-MAN

*Re: I hope Jinder Mahal fails*



Lothario said:


> Fine speech.


You know if I was Indian I be insult WWE is doing this, but of course India is full of marks so they buy into anything.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

*Re: I hope Jinder Mahal fails*

There's so much you said that I can easily counter, but it's not worth it at this point. If you don't like it, then don't watch.


----------



## Q-MAN

*Re: I hope Jinder Mahal fails*



Jay Valero said:


> That's not very nice OP.


The level of fucks I give about niceness so is negative that you could convert it into enough antimatter to wipe out our universe.


----------



## Q-MAN

*Re: I hope Jinder Mahal fails*



A-Will said:


> There's so much you said that I can easily counter, but it's not worth it at this point. If you don't like it, then don't watch.


Oh trust me WWE has not seen a dollar out of me in a long time. And as long as the faux Indian national with the most overrated heel gimmick is champion that will continue.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: I hope Jinder Mahal fails*



Q-MAN said:


> You know if I was Indian I be insult WWE is doing this, but of course India is full of marks so they buy into anything.


Nothing wrong with being a mark. I find some things are more enjoyable when you don't have to deal with the fandom and bullshit that comes with knowing the inner workings of things.

I don't think I'd be as hard on Jinder if they'd actually taken the time to push him properly. He's gone from being a jobber to world champ in a couple months which makes the rest of the company look like horrible and kinda fucks the whole show up. I mean, I totally understand why they're pushing him (making a play into the Indian market)...doesn't mean I agree with it or think how they did it was good.


----------



## Saturn

*Re: I hope Jinder Mahal fails*



Q-MAN said:


> I am sorry, but this guy should have never won the title. I don't care how hard he has worked or how long he has wrestled, the fact of matter is he is the most unrealistic champion in terms of booking and legitimacy in a long time. When people having been asking for something new, no one wanted this career jobber as champion. Say what you will about Miz and JBl, but at least those two had something to work from and not the virtual nonexistent plane of reality that is Jinder Mahal's worthiness. As much as I hate Roman, at least he was booked like a champion and had substable build up unlike one month rocket Jinder. Ratings are going to tank to TNA levels and the only merch that Jinder can sell in India will be bootleg. Vince how I would hate to be you next financial quarter when Wrestlemania cannot save your ass.












Man… you entitled smarks never cease to make me laugh my ass off. I hope Jinder's reign is long and extremely successful and hopefully it makes you more frustrated.


----------



## KingofKings1524

*Re: I hope Jinder Mahal fails*

Awesome, the 393rd Jinder Mahal thread made in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Q-MAN

*Re: I hope Jinder Mahal fails*



KO Bossy said:


> Nothing wrong with being a mark. I find some things are more enjoyable when you don't have to deal with the fandom and bullshit that comes with knowing the inner workings of things.
> 
> I don't think I'd be as hard on Jinder if they'd actually taken the time to push him properly. He's gone from being a jobber to world champ in a couple months which makes the rest of the company look like horrible and kinda fucks the whole show up. I mean, I totally understand why they're pushing him (making a play into the Indian market)...doesn't mean I agree with it or think how they did it was good.


If they had taken the time then that would a sign Vince actually understand what he is doing.


----------



## Q-MAN

*Re: I hope Jinder Mahal fails*



Saturn said:


> Man… you entitled smarks never cease to make me laugh my ass off. I hope Jinder's reign is long and extremely successful and hopefully it makes you more frustrated.


How I am entitled, because I actually want the top champion to be build up well. Jeez it is almost like I wanted this thing you marks always accuse of us not wanting, that being a well executed storyline. Jeez it is almost like I want to move on from the 1980's book of how to get heel heat and want a heel champion who is not a boring wrestling stereotype at this point and instead be layered. Jeez is it almost like I didn't want to hot shot a champion like many of complain about when it happened to Finn Balor.


----------



## Saturn

*Re: I hope Jinder Mahal fails*



Q-MAN said:


> If they had taken the time then that would a sign Vince actually understand what he is doing.


Vince knows exactly what he's doing. Jinder wouldn't be nearly as over if he was "built up" and earned his way to the title in this fairy tail narrative that smarks have come to expect with every wrestler.



Q-MAN said:


> How I am entitled, because I actually want the top champion to be build up well.


You're more than entitled. You're here wishing for someone's failure. lol


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: I hope Jinder Mahal fails*



Q-MAN said:


> How I am entitled, because I actually want the top champion to be build up well. Jeez it is almost like I wanted this thing you marks always accuse of us not wanting, that being a well executed storyline. Jeez it is almost like I want to move on from the 1980's book of how to get heel heat and want a heel champion who is not a boring wrestling stereotype at this point and instead be layered. Jeez is it almost like I didn't want to hot shot a champion like many of complain about when it happened to Finn Balor.


You may as well be talking to a brick wall. Saturn is an anti-Indy, pro WWE troll who, by his own admission, wants Jinder to have a long run to piss off the fans because it entertains him. To me, that makes him a sociopath.

Not to mention he's a hypocrite who will gladly call others out for being "entitled smarks" (sign #1 that he's an anti-Indy troll), yet will turn around and whine and bitch when WWE does stuff that doesn't cater to his preferences, making him just as much of an entitled smark as those he condemns.

In short, his opinion is worthless, so just ignore him.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

People are this mad? Wow!


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

*Re: I hope Jinder Mahal fails*

As much as I wasn't a fan of his random light speed push, he's there now, I hope he proves me wrong and does some entertaining stuff.

Worst comes to worst we have a new Swagger to make fun of, if it works out well we get a new solid main eventer. May as well give him a chance now.

...

Wait a minute...

I'm an IWC smark Indy loving Reigns hater...

BURN HIM!!! 

Obviously kidding, again, what's the harm in giving him a chance :draper2


----------



## Saturn

*Re: I hope Jinder Mahal fails*



KO Bossy said:


> You may as well be talking to a brick wall. Saturn is an anti-Indy, pro WWE troll who, by his own admission, wants Jinder to have a long run to piss off the fans because it entertains him. *To me, that makes him a sociopath.*
> 
> Not to mention he's a hypocrite who will gladly call others out for being "entitled smarks" (sign #1 that he's an anti-Indy troll), yet will turn around and whine and bitch when WWE does stuff that doesn't cater to his preferences, making him just as much of an entitled smark as those he condemns.
> 
> In short, his opinion is worthless, so just ignore him.


nearly spit out my drink at "sociopath" lol

and yep, my opinion is worthless just because I completely disagree with you and don't like your style of how you think wrestling should be booked. Go watch New Japan or something. People like you and the OP are just going to become more unhappy as time goes on because Jinder is very likely to be more successful because he has very strong booking. If you're waiting for your "I was right all along moment", don't hold your breath OP.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis

*Re: I hope Jinder Mahal fails*



Q-MAN said:


> You know if I was Indian I be insult WWE is doing this, but of course India is full of marks so they buy into anything.


The Indian fans are very "mark-y" (if that's a word). They fucking live in Kayfabe.

That being said, I'm not necessarily mad at the 'expansion'. I just hope that this doesn't carry on too long.

We now have all the posters carrying on about "...all WWE does is cater to the Indy/workrate/smarks..." 


You ain't seen nothing yet.

If this Indian expansion is successful, WWE will attempt to make inroads into China and South Korea next.


----------



## Saturn

*Re: I hope Jinder Mahal fails*



RubberbandGoat said:


> People are this mad? Wow!


It's both sad and amusing at the same time.


----------



## Super Hetero Male

*Re: I hope Jinder Mahal fails*

what constitutes Jinder failing? because the dude has already won the WWE title soooooooooooooooo... kinda already a swing and a miss there pal


----------



## embarassed fan

*Re: I hope Jinder Mahal fails*

I hope JINDER fails in the fans eyes, but suceeds in Vinces eyes. That is the best case scenario. Smackdown desperately needs their version of Roman Reigns. I don't want Jinder to enertain the fans*. If the fans are having a bad time, I'm having a really good time*.


----------



## thephenom909

*Jinder's title victory makes perfect sense*

It's 2017. The 90s concept of heels/faces is blurred at best. Who's the most hated guy around right now? Roman Reigns. Nobody knows whether he's supposed to be a heel or a face, just that the vast majority of fans dislike him. And why does he get so much heat? Because fans feel that he is given way more than he deserves. Viola! How do you create a heel in 2017? Make fans feel that the character is being given more than he deserves. Enter...Jinder Mahal. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Q-MAN

*Re: I hope Jinder Mahal fails*



Saturn;67923426
You're more than entitled. You're here wishing for someone's failure. lol[/QUOTE said:


> And you're wish for something. Mr. Entitlement


----------



## Q-MAN

*Re: I hope Jinder Mahal fails*



embarassed fan said:


> I hope JINDER fails in the fans eyes, but suceeds in Vinces eyes. That is the best case scenario. Smackdown desperately needs their version of Roman Reigns. I don't want Jinder to enertain the fans*. If the fans are having a bad time, I'm having a really good time*.


You have some serious issues.


----------



## Jay Valero

*Re: I hope Jinder Mahal fails*



Q-MAN said:


> The level of fucks I give about niceness so is negative that you could convert it into enough antimatter to wipe out our universe.


You're esl aren't you?


----------



## SyrusMX

*Re: Jinder's title victory makes perfect sense*

Face and heels have nothing to do with Jinder's title rein. He's champ so WWE can get their product into India, no other reason, and it's a fantastic marketing move.


----------



## Saturn

*Re: Jinder's title victory makes perfect sense*

It makes perfect sense from a kayfabe aspect and considering the way they've booked it. It's totally realistic. The issue is, fans want the show to be booked in accordance to their needs, which means they want everyone to be built up extremely slowly, move up the ladder, earn their approval and eventually get their title win with a "YOU DESERVE IT!" chant. 

That's fine, but it's boring at this point. Jinder has been a breath of fresh air and is a true, old school heel.


----------



## Steve Black Man

*Re: Jinder's title victory makes perfect sense*

Well, he's getting heat, and he's a heel, so :draper2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: I hope Jinder Mahal fails*

_*Hoping Jinder Mahal to fail despite being the WWE Champion. Shame on you Op. The salt is real and it will get even thicker plus bigger this week. :mj4*_


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: I hope Jinder Mahal fails*

He's champion now, so I hope he makes things interesting on SD.


----------



## Donnie

3MB4Life said:


> Completely empathise bro, I've been waiting quite a while to see one of the 3MB boys get a major victory like this. I hope you get the same feeling seeing Ru-Ru get the main strap as I did seeing Jinder get it.
> 
> If we get a cheat win at MITB, a competitive match at Battleground and a Rusev win at Summerslam, I think I can be okay with that. Jinder gets his moment in the sun, Rusev gets his big win at a major PPV, everyone's happy. Or at least we will be.


Thanks, 3MB, I really appreciate that. I enjoy watching wrestlers have their moment but nothing, and I mean nothing tops one of my dudes getting their moment. I got it with AJ last year and I'd love to have it with Rusev. 

A 3 month feud between two guys who have never gotten the main event spot would make me SO happy. They deserve the chance to show they can more than hang at the top.


----------



## richyque

*Re: I hope Jinder Mahal fails*



Q-MAN said:


> I am sorry, but this guy should have never won the title. I don't care how hard he has worked or how long he has wrestled, the fact of matter is he is the most unrealistic champion in terms of booking and legitimacy in a long time. When people having been asking for something new, no one wanted this career jobber as champion. Say what you will about Miz and JBl, but at least those two had something to work from and not the virtual nonexistent plane of reality that is Jinder Mahal's worthiness. As much as I hate Roman, at least he was booked like a champion and had substable build up unlike one month rocket Jinder. Ratings are going to tank to TNA levels and the only merch that Jinder can sell in India will be bootleg. Vince how I would hate to be you next financial quarter when Wrestlemania cannot save your ass.


Please understand and dont say you hope he fails.


----------



## CGS

Another thing i Don't particularly understand about this decision is that the WWE have given the WWE championship to a guy who has no fucking Merchandise :lmao. They have no way of capitalizing on this win right now unless they release something this week. They don't go back to India until September either. They have no way of actually making money from the guy as we speak. 

This decision is just stupid on so many different levels


----------



## Genking48

How long until the inevitable Punjabi Prison match?


----------



## KingCosmos

CGS said:


> Another thing i Don't particularly understand about this decision is that the WWE have given the WWE championship to a guy who has no fucking Merchandise :lmao. They have no way of capitalizing on this win right now unless they release something this week. They don't go back to India until September either. They have no way of actually making money from the guy as we speak.
> 
> This decision is just stupid on so many different levels


Indian viewers attention and network subscriptions is a way


----------



## CamillePunk

Not like Orton was lighting the world on fire as champ. Give Jinder a chance and if he's sucking hopefully they'll move the belt to someone actually entertaining like AJ or KO.


----------



## Vic Capri

> How long until the inevitable Punjabi Prison match?


Soon.

- Vic


----------



## Saturn

CGS said:


> Another thing i Don't particularly understand about this decision is that the WWE have given the WWE championship to a guy who has no fucking Merchandise :lmao. They have no way of capitalizing on this win right now unless they release something this week. They don't go back to India until September either. They have no way of actually making money from the guy as we speak.
> 
> This decision is just stupid on so many different levels


It will come in time. Probably sooner than later.


----------



## 3ku1

Well I give WWE props for heading into a direction that is more creative. First BOLD decision WWE has made in a long time. Even if it is Jinder. And even if they are using him to capture the indian market. He could be the new Del Rio. But I also understand the argument. That they are devaluing the WWE title. Obviousley the UT is the most important title in the company. And the guy who holds it hell is no one knows if he is alive or dead lol. I mean the hot shotting of the WWE title. IS not doing SD any favors. But I am willing to see where they go with Jinder as champion. It may not last that long.


----------



## B. [R]

If they don't wanna put forth the effort and make an interesting story out of something like they could have done before, why should I give a shit and give my money to them?


----------



## ColeStar

A great day.
Have watched and rewatched the ending to the match several times. I'm ecstatic.
I'm not trolling or being ironic. I enjoy Jinder's gimmick and am excited for his reign.


----------



## CGS

KingCosmos said:


> Indian viewers attention and network subscriptions is a way


Problem is that while Indias economy is growing the country as a whole is still in its development phase. I would imagine that many may still view the Network as very much a luxury item to have. 

It's a good market to break into in the long term but they've put way to much into this in the short term.


----------



## MOBELS

Jinder being the WWE champion is by far the most interesting thing in the WWE atm and is the most interesting thing to happen this year. I'm extremely excited on what direction they take next with his title run.

Wouldn't be surprised if there was a ratings spike for the next couple weeks, just have to see if they further capitalize on Jinder's momentum (which they've done an extremely good job on thus far)

Jinder v AJ/Cena/Orton rematch/Nakamura are all programs that i'm looking forward too.


----------



## JDP2016

CamillePunk said:


> Not like Orton was lighting the world on fire as champ. Give Jinder a chance and if he's sucking hopefully they'll move the belt to someone actually entertaining like AJ or KO.


Yeah because KOs run as period blood champ was so great and before you say "it was the booking"... Of course it was. I know that. It's always the booking. They suck at making any title holder look good. Jinder Mahal's run will be just as shitty as the ones before him.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

It's about time WWE had a heel champ that gets booed. Wanting someone to fail before he even makes an appearance on tv? Some of you children are so precious. Give Jinder a chance, snowflakes.


----------



## Ace

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> It's about time WWE had a heel champ that gets booed. Wanting someone to fail before he even makes an appearance on tv? Some of you children are so precious. Give Jinder a chance, snowflakes.


 Agree with that, hate hearing smarks cheer for heels. 

Honestly would have preferred it if they booed AJ out of the arena when he was heel.


----------



## Ace

*"India number 1" - Indian commentary team's hilarious reaction to Jinder's win*

https://streamable.com/72790

Translation:
Jinder has won!
Our Punjabi Lion
He's become our WWE champion
Number 1, number 1, number 1, number 1. India number 1, India number 1, India number 1, India number 1,India number 1.


----------



## THE HAITCH

*Re: "India number 1" - Indian commentary team's hilarious reaction to Jinder's win*

Shit like this is the reason-uhh... why Indian marks have a bad image.










Not sure if the commentators are dumbasses in kayfabe or real.

The Haitch can understand though....

Those Indian marks are conditioned-uhh to consume shit like this on a daily basis.


----------



## Ace

*Re: "India number 1" - Indian commentary team's hilarious reaction to Jinder's win*



THE HAITCH said:


> Shit like this is the reason-uhh... why Indian marks have a bad image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if the commentators are dumbasses in kayfabe or real.
> 
> The Haitch can understand though....
> 
> Those Indian marks are conditioned-uhh to consume shit like this on a daily basis.


 India number 1 has to become a chant :lmao


----------



## THE HAITCH

*Re: "India number 1" - Indian commentary team's hilarious reaction to Jinder's win*



Ace said:


> India number 1 has to become a chant :lmao


Jinder the Jobber with tiny ant dick ain't no Iron Sheik the Real Legend.






:trips2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: "India number 1" - Indian commentary team's hilarious reaction to Jinder's win*

Jinder is leading to a resurgence of nationalistic pride in India. A billion people have his back. The announcers were amazing and just got caught up in the tide of Mahal-a-Mania.







The Punjabi Lion is untamable. roud


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Jinder's title victory makes perfect sense*



Steve Black Man said:


> Well, he's getting heat, and he's a heel, so :draper2


Time for TJP to beat Brock and become Universal champ.


----------



## Banez

*Re: "India number 1" - Indian commentary team's hilarious reaction to Jinder's win*

India Number 1... :lmao cracks me up everytime when i hear it.


----------



## CM Buck

*Re: "India number 1" - Indian commentary team's hilarious reaction to Jinder's win*

Why are we mocking a country proud of one of their own being champion? What is wrong with them just being marks?


----------



## Laughable Chimp

*Re: "India number 1" - Indian commentary team's hilarious reaction to Jinder's win*

Someone needs to make a parody of this with Lazy town's We are number one.

Jinder: Are you really Indian?
Hinder: Well uh technically...nah
Jinder: Have you ever won a title. Like a real title?
Hinder: Nah.
Jinder: Have you ever been remotely credible?
Hinder: Nah,nah....
Jinder:Alright, I can see that I'll have to teach you how to win the WWE championship.

Hey!
India's Number One
Hey!
India's Number One

Now listen closely
Heres a little lesson in trickery
This is going down in WWE history
If you wanna be India's number one
You have to chase a viper on the run
Just follow my moves and sneak around,
Be careful not to male a sound


India's number one
Hey!
India's number one
India's number one

Ha ha ha 
Now look at this WWE championship I just found
Etc etc


Of course to the tune of We are number one from lazy town. If you don't know what that is, heres a version of it as a parody of the anime Madoka Magica

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=L9WeIwNkcrI


----------



## God Movement

*Re: "India number 1" - Indian commentary team's hilarious reaction to Jinder's win*

The Maharaja has become WWE Champion. What excuses do the fans of Cesaro and Zayn have now? The Maharaja has reached out and grabbed the brass ring and has become India Number 1.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: "India number 1" - Indian commentary team's hilarious reaction to Jinder's win*

Its real cool to hear commentators mark out. Not often you hear that. 

- Vic


----------



## anirioc

The sad thing is that Jinder is not even from India.


----------



## Kkrock

I wonder why there's not a single fan product of Jinder in the WWE shop. 

Dude is their champ and all that :hmmm :hmmm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Any truth to the rumor that to honor Jinder's win, Daniel Bryan is legally changing his daughter's name to Birdie Jinder Danielson? :bryan


----------



## Beatles123

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> It's about time WWE had a heel champ that gets booed. Wanting someone to fail before he even makes an appearance on tv? Some of you children are so precious. Give Jinder a chance, snowflakes.


This is uncharacteristically harsh of you. 

You should know why there's a pessimistic sentimate. We already have Roman on Raw.


----------



## Simply Flawless

CamillePunk said:


> Not like Orton was lighting the world on fire as champ. Give Jinder a chance and if he's sucking hopefully they'll move the belt to someone actually entertaining like AJ or KO.


WWE didn't give Orton the damn chance to do anything, its hard to show what you can do when your 5 minutes as champ are filled with doing fuck all. Creative do this to Randy ALL the time and it frustrates me when people blame Randy when its the higher ups that fuck Randy around and treat his booking like a joke


----------



## lungbuster06

JDP2016 said:


> Yeah because KOs run as period blood champ was so great and before you say "it was the booking"... Of course it was. I know that. It's always the booking. They suck at making any title holder look good. Jinder Mahal's run will be just as shitty as the ones before him.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


This...Jinder's run will start as shit and end as shit. A - because he has done nothing to impress throughout his career. B - because every promo he cuts is the same. C - Because WWE creative sucks, hence A/B.

This title run will be no different than the previous 10 title runs. Just looking at the past year, AJ's run could have been great, but the Elsworth shtick ruined it. Cena's was simply to get him his win back over AJ, to 16 titles, and transition to Bray. I don't believe Bray's was initially intended to last long, but the House of Horrors writing and D-level horror shit show ruined it. You can attempt to pin that one on Orton/Wyatt, but it still falls at creative's feet. Then Orton's run...what can you expect when they continue the shitty Wyatt feud and then give him Jobber Mahal? Did you really expect him, or anyone else for that matter, to have a good run?


----------



## Steve Black Man

*Re: Jinder's title victory makes perfect sense*



Iron Man said:


> Time for TJP to beat Brock and become Universal champ.


Beats a part time champion :draper2


----------



## snail69

Kink_Brawn said:


> I turned it off after the AJ Owens match.


And that adds to this thread how?!?!

Good on Jinder and WWE. They've certainly ruffled some feathers around here but that doesn't take much. Hopefully it works out. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dell

Wow i've only just seen Jinder won the title, shows how much I care about the product lately. 

Smackdown is absolute garbage. Glad I got RAW tickets instead.


----------



## snail69

God Movement said:


> As I said, the Universal Title is the top title. What the Maharaja effectively won was the World Heavyweight Title. The Universal Title however will be respected. From Goldberg to Lesnar to Reigns. It's the title to win.


But it'll never be held by greats like Hogan, The Rock, The Undertaker and Samartino etc. It's not even a year old and has spent the last month off of TV. 

The WWE Title has and always will be the main title in all of professional wrestling and that will be true no matter how they portray it or who holds it!


----------



## Lothario

*Re: I hope Jinder Mahal fails*



Q-MAN said:


> You know if I was Indian I be insult WWE is doing this, but of course India is full of marks so they buy into anything.


"Minorities."

"Bootstraps."

"Affirmative action."

"Damn foreigners."

Something, something.

"I'm the only demographic that can be marketed towards & appeased without it being wrong."

"Western media definitely doesn't cater to the dominant society, what with 99% of all media filled with individuals who look like me."


"Something, something. SJW."



Keep up the good fight, brother.


----------



## snail69

joesmith said:


> so the carbon copy of Muhammad Hussein is champ lets be real here Jinder is a copy of Muhmmad Hussein
> 
> why does he even year that hat that's an arab thing right not an indian thing


The "hat" is a turban and Sikh's wear them actually so many many Indians wear them!!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare

BaeJLee said:


> :lmao she is the "goddess" isn't she?


And while we're at it, let's give the belt to a Boss, a Queen and a Lass Kicker :wink


----------



## IronMan8

DJ Punk said:


> This shit is scripted, so stop comparing it to basketball.


You _still_ don't get it.

In kayfabe, it _is_ like basketball.

Luck, injuries, and cheating would therefore all be realistic and you'd expect a bad team to beat a good team if all the stars aligned. 

Choosing to ignore the fact Randy injured his shoulder during the match? Pretty hard to win an elite combat sport when you've got one arm.


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: "India number 1" - Indian commentary team's hilarious reaction to Jinder's win*

He's from Calgary, you idiots!


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: "India number 1" - Indian commentary team's hilarious reaction to Jinder's win*

Canada like, "Eh?"


----------



## Saturn

*Re: "India number 1" - Indian commentary team's hilarious reaction to Jinder's win*

Lmaooo the Indian fans have no fucks to give. :lmao As long as Jinder is champion, he will be worshiped in India. Doesn't matter if he cheated his way to the top or he's Canadian. They just want the Maharaja to represent them. 

Does anyone know when WWE is going to tour India? It would be great to see Jinder make his entrance with the championship there.


----------



## Ragefakar

*Do you think Jinder as champion on SmackDown, does it make SmackDown look weak?*

I don't have any issues with anyone else wanting Jinder as champion, and him winning at Backlash. The thing that bothers me is that Jinder was jobbing on Raw, he lost to Finn Balor in like 2 mins or whatever the match length was. Before that he was losing to everyone in quick succession. He was Rusev's sidekick kind of which made him second fiddle to a guy who also was losing his matches and Big Show destroyed Rusev at Fastlane, like that was very one sided. So, then he comes to Smackdown which they call "the land of opportunity" and he beats their guys and it just makes the show look weak if Raw guys were beating Jinder week in and week out. Then you also get those Rusev segments on Smackdown, that he wants a title shot when he comes to Smackdown, like after literally getting buried by the Big Show. Atleast you could build him up. I don't know, it just makes the brand and the championships look lackluster. That's it, I don't mind him being the champion, just curious to know everyone else's thoughts.


----------



## Ace

*Re: Do you think Jinder as champion on Smackdown, does it make Smackdown look weak?*

Eh, can't complain now. 

It's done, just have to hope they book him well and we get some compelling TV.


----------



## snail69

*Re: Do you think Jinder as champion on Smackdown, does it make Smackdown look weak?*



Ragefakar said:


> I don't have any issues with anyone else wanting Jinder as champion, and him winning at Backlash. The thing that bothers me is that Jinder was jobbing on Raw, he lost to Finn Balor in like 2 mins or whatever the match length was. Before that he was losing to everyone in quick succession. He was Rusev's sidekick kind of which made him second fiddle to a guy who also was losing his matches and Big Show destroyed Rusev at Fastlane, like that was very one sided. So, then he comes to Smackdown which they call "the land of opportunity" and he beats their guys and it just makes the show look weak if Raw guys were beating Jinder week in and week out. Then you also get those Rusev segments on Smackdown, that he wants a title shot when he comes to Smackdown, like after literally getting buried by the Big Show. Atleast you could build him up. I don't know, it just makes the brand and the championships look lackluster. That's it, I don't mind him being the champion, just curious to know everyone else's thoughts.


I don't think so particularly. Yes for a start I had my doubts but they've presented him as a star and he's carried himself as a star.

If it makes Smackdown weak then Balor beating Reigns in his first night and becoming the first ever Universal Champion made Raw look weak. I like Balor too because you know, it's okay to like more than one guy at a time. 

People need to get over this because it's happening. It no longer a "possibility", it's now life.

The Modern Day Majaraja is the 50th man to EVER hold the most prestigious title in all of wrestling. Enjoy it, I am!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragefakar

*Re: Do you think Jinder as champion on Smackdown, does it make Smackdown look weak?*

I was just thinking have Brock Lesnar vs Strowman at Summerslam and Smackdown would be having Jinder vs Insert Name, that doesn't do it any favors either.


----------



## dashing_man

*Re: Do you think Jinder as champion on Smackdown, does it make Smackdown look weak?*

It has made me unfollow SD so it is hurting SD ratings.


----------



## Sweggeh

*Re: Do you think Jinder as champion on Smackdown, does it make Smackdown look weak?*

Jinder is the most talked about guy in WWE these days. His google trend and social media numbers have destroyed anyone on RAW for the last couple of weeks.

Its does nothing but good to have a guy like Jinder at the top of Smackdown. He is new, he is fresh, he is controversial, and he gets people talking. You cant do better than that.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: Do you think Jinder as champion on Smackdown, does it make Smackdown look weak?*

Doesn't make them look weak it makes them look stupid.


----------



## DesoloutionRow

*Re: Do you think Jinder as champion on Smackdown, does it make Smackdown look weak?*

No, it makes SmackDown look fresh and like they're willing to try new things.


----------



## snail69

*Re: Do you think Jinder as champion on Smackdown, does it make Smackdown look weak?*



dashing_man said:


> It has made me unfollow SD so it is hurting SD ratings.


Your one view is not hurting anything bro. Sorry to piss in your fire! ??

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDaveBatista

*Re: Do you think Jinder as champion on Smackdown, does it make Smackdown look weak?*

in 6 months time we should ask this question because the jinder storyline could be a massive success 
they should be building his successor now though and keep him away from jinder as long as possible


----------



## Bayley <3

*Re: Do you think Jinder as champion on Smackdown, does it make Smackdown look weak?*

I don't know if it's making it look weak, but I've got zero interest in it or the story around it and turned smackdown off.. so maybe? 

They've backed their guy in now so I hope it works out for him, but I personally just don't care enough to watch it.


----------



## snail69

*Re: Do you think Jinder as champion on Smackdown, does it make Smackdown look weak?*



BigDaveBatista said:


> in 6 months time we should ask this question because the jinder storyline could be a massive success
> they should be building his successor now though and keep him away from jinder as long as possible


Some people get it and are actually able to take off their rose tinted glasses. 

Well done this man!! ???

Adding to this - does anyone think they are starting Sami Zayn's long road upwards and he could be the one?!


----------



## BigDaveBatista

snail69 said:


> Some people get it and are actually able to take off their rose tinted glasses.
> 
> Well done this man!! ???
> 
> Adding to this - does anyone think they are starting Sami Zayn's long road upwards and he could be the one?!


Sami seems like the ideal man to actually cash the money in the back in for a match with no fuckery after a sufficient build


----------



## snail69

*Re: Do you think Jinder as champion on Smackdown, does it make Smackdown look weak?*



BigDaveBatista said:


> Sami seems like the ideal man to actually cash the money in the back in for a match with no fuckery after a sufficient build


I actually think Corbin will win that. Then maybe Sami wins the title and Corbin cashes in straight away. Would actually make quite good sense to be fair given how things have gone lately.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Do you think Jinder as champion on Smackdown, does it make Smackdown look weak?*

Yes it does. I dont mind having Jinder as a champion but doing it that fast was just stupid. Maybe in his second or third title match with Orton by the next PPV. 

You cant just pick a jobber, send him to another brand, strap a rocket up his ass and expect people to accept it. They should have developed him a bit more IMO.


----------



## greasykid1

*Re: Do you think Jinder as champion on Smackdown, does it make Smackdown look weak?*

lol

People literally using every possible thread to shit on Finn. Hilarious.

To address the OP's question, yeah. It definitely hurts the brand and devalues the belt to hot shot it to any guy that was a jobber less than a month before. Jinder has had little to no actual build as a main event player, and has taken the WWE Title on his first attempt, pinning Orton clean.

Orton himself wasn't doing much good for the brand or the title. He's emotionless and boring ... and his matches haven't evolved in any way for a decade. It's just not interesting to see him either in promo or in a match. BUT at least he is established as championship material. Jinder's sudden rise from jobber to WWE Champ is quite literally nothing but a joke.

I can certainly join in the with joking and the laughing at how ridiculous and stupid it is for him to be the champion. But at the same time, I feel that it disrespects the heritage of a title that WWE has at least ATTEMPTED to protect in recent years.

This feels way too much like exactly what it is - a PR exercise, trying to get India more interested in the WWE product.
Never mind that Jinder is Canadian. Never mind that he's simply not a good wrestler. Let's just crowbar him in and hope that the fans are stupid enough to watch just because a wrestler whose gimmick says he's from their country is the champ.

WWE showing it's hugely inaccurate understanding of it's fan base and it's complete lack of interest in giving us an entertaining product. It's about time that the board of directors realised that entertaining product is what leads to sustained ratings. Not short term spikes, created by making blatantly idiotic booking decisions just to pander to a certain market.


----------



## snail69

*Re: Do you think Jinder as champion on Smackdown, does it make Smackdown look weak?*



zkorejo said:


> Yes it does. I dont mind having Jinder as a champion but doing it that fast was just stupid. Maybe in his second or third title match with Orton by the next PPV.
> 
> You cant just pick a jobber, send him to another brand, strap a rocket up his ass and expect people to accept it. They should have developed him a bit more IMO.


I felt the same after the 6 Pack Challenge sort of because even though I liked Jinder it was so out of the blue. However people actually are accepting it BIG TIME as well. You not see the faces of some of the kids at Backlash? Not just the kids either.

We are not the only demographic, just remember that. Not everyone is a "smark". The speech marks are because I hate that term!


----------



## The.Great.One

*Re: Do you think Jinder as champion on Smackdown, does it make Smackdown look weak?*

No, I think people are REALLY over-thinking this stuff.. honestly, having guys like Jinder winning is VERY refreshing on Smackdown and I think it's good for the product to have big switch ups like this from time to time. Having the same US guys winning the titles over and over, no variation etc. is becoming super stale, which is a part of the reason why I loved the Rusev gimmick back 1-2 years ago


----------



## snail69

*Re: Do you think Jinder as champion on Smackdown, does it make Smackdown look weak?*



greasykid1 said:


> lol
> 
> People literally using every possible thread to shit on Finn. Hilarious.
> 
> To address the OP's question, yeah. It definitely hurts the brand and devalues the belt to hot shot it to any guy that was a jobber less than a month before. Jinder has had little to no actual build as a main event player, and has taken the WWE Title on his first attempt, pinning Orton clean.
> 
> Orton himself wasn't doing much good for the brand or the title. He's emotionless and boring ... and his matches haven't evolved in any way for a decade. It's just not interesting to see him either in promo or in a match. BUT at least he is established as championship material. Jinder's sudden rise from jobber to WWE Champ is quite literally nothing but a joke.
> 
> I can certainly join in the with joking and the laughing at how ridiculous and stupid it is for him to be the champion. But at the same time, I feel that it disrespects the heritage of a title that WWE has at least ATTEMPTED to protect in recent years.
> 
> This feels way too much like exactly what it is - a PR exercise, trying to get India more interested in the WWE product.
> Never mind that Jinder is Canadian. Never mind that he's simply not a good wrestler. Let's just crowbar him in and hope that the fans are stupid enough to watch just because a wrestler whose gimmick says he's from their country is the champ.
> 
> WWE showing it's hugely inaccurate understanding of it's fan base and it's complete lack of interest in giving us an entertaining product. It's about time that the board of directors realised that entertaining product is what leads to sustained ratings. Not short term spikes, created by making blatantly idiotic booking decisions just to pander to a certain market.


Where have people been shitting on Balor in this thread because I can't see it?!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## greasykid1

*Re: Do you think Jinder as champion on Smackdown, does it make Smackdown look weak?*



Sweggeh said:


> Jinder is the most talked about guy in WWE these days. His google trend and social media numbers have destroyed anyone on RAW for the last couple of weeks.
> 
> Its does nothing but good to have a guy like Jinder at the top of Smackdown. He is new, he is fresh, he is controversial, and he gets people talking. You cant do better than that.


He's only the most talked about because the internet is infested with fucktards making idiotic statements about how he's a good wrestler, and deserves the title, with the only intention of provoking responses.

No one can seriously think he's anything but dogshit in real terms. He has literally never had a good match in WWE. Again, for the 4th time in different threads, I request just ONE PERSON to mention ONE GOOD MATCH he has been in.

And please, don't try to say that laughable display at BackLash was anything but rubbish. Even Randy knew the match was going to suck from the outset. He gave up trying to do anything decent seconds after the bell rang.


----------



## dashing_man

*Do you think Jinder as champion on Smackdown, does it make Smackdown look weak?*



snail69 said:


> Your one view is not hurting anything bro. Sorry to piss in your fire!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk




Just because you and jinder have the same country roots doesn't mean you become a blind fan


----------



## snail69

*Re: Do you think Jinder as champion on Smackdown, does it make Smackdown look weak?*



dashing_man said:


> Just because you and jinder have the same country roots doesn't mean you become a blind fan


Sorry to disappoint you but I don't share the same heritage as your WWE Champion. 

Next attempt please?!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## LucasXXII

*Re: Do you think Jinder as champion on Smackdown, does it make Smackdown look weak?*

Although Jinder is already the champion, he will still have to be built up for quite some time since his credibility before his push is basically zero. Unfortunately there isn't anyone on SDL that can be utilized to get Jinder on the next level besides Cena, who by now just isn't as effective as before at putting people over due to having been doing that for the last couple of years.

If Jinder remains the most passionate wrestler on the roster as he is now, puts on good performance consistently and even shows significant progress, he definitely can be a long-term champion. If that's the case, I say build up an interpromotional match between him and Roman Reigns and have him beat Reigns in a slightly dirty fashion (maybe even in India). That'll definitely put him over huge.


----------



## snail69

*Re: Do you think Jinder as champion on Smackdown, does it make Smackdown look weak?*



LucasXXII said:


> Although Jinder is already the champion, he will still have to be built up for quite some time since his credibility before his push is basically zero. Unfortunately there isn't anyone on SDL that can be utilized to get Jinder on the next level besides Cena, who by now just isn't as effective as before at putting people over due to having been doing that for the last couple of years.
> 
> If Jinder remains the most passionate wrestler on the roster as he is now, puts on good performance consistently and even shows significant progress, he definitely can be a long-term champion. If that's the case, I say build up an interpromotional match between him and Roman Reigns and have him beat Reigns in a slightly dirty fashion (maybe even in India). That'll definitely put him over huge.


I like your idea of an Interpromotional match but why Reigns?!

Surely for it to make sense it needs to be Champion vs. Champion?! So Lesnar, at this point in time, should surely be the one?! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flair Flop

*Re: Do you think Jinder as champion on Smackdown, does it make Smackdown look weak?*

Yes. For me it does. I actually do respect the opinions of the ones here saying that it makes SD look like they're the ones with the courage to try new things and that is a plus, but I'm one of those unapologetic credibility marks. Yes, I'm fully aware it's all scripted. I'm simply not a fan of the idea of conditioning the audience one way about a performer for so many years and suddenly making a play on shock value and doing a compete 180 and asking me to buy into it. 

It's a fake title. I know that, but when I remember back and see looks on the faces of some of my favs when they first won it and know all of the years of hard work and having to earn it through performance that went into that win, it just cheapens it for me to see a guy get it handed to him because he took a lot of steroids. I don't care if he looks the part more so. This is pretty much David Arquette with muscles. He's been in the business, but he's been a jobber. He's only worked 11 PPV's over the course of 6 years. He has been utilized hardly at all so let's not act like he's busted his ass for years. Most night he was getting paid to not be used. He busted his ass working out with the roids, but let's face it. This is barely one step up from going to a local gym and hiring the first veiny dude you see and making him champion. 

So yeah, when I look at Raw and see Brock whose resumes is at or very close to the top all time and compare that to the jobber I see on SD, the title on SD does look pretty pathetic right now.


----------



## LucasXXII

snail69 said:


> I like your idea of an Interpromotional match but why Reigns?!
> 
> Surely for it to make sense it needs to be Champion vs. Champion?! So Lesnar, at this point in time, should surely be the one?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I mean, I wouldn't really have a problem if Jinder gets to beat Lesnar, but the chance of that happening is close to none, while beating Reigns is at least a possibility. Lesnar will likely still be champion, but they can play it off as Lesnar going on his usual vacation again and Reigns THE BIG DOG stepping up for RAW (his "yard") to fight Mahal. This also serves to build Reigns/Lesnar at WM34 as Reigns would be taking Lesnar's place in this match.


----------



## snail69

LucasXXII said:


> I mean, I wouldn't really have a problem if Jinder gets to beat Lesnar, but the chance of that happening is close to none, while beating Reigns is at least a possibility. Lesnar will likely still be champion, but they can play it off as Lesnar going on his usual vacation again and Reigns THE BIG DOG stepping up for RAW (his "yard") to fight Mahal. This also serves to build Reigns/Lesnar at WM34 as Reigns would be taking Lesnar's place in this match.


Okay I have been sold on the direction you'd take it. Fair play! ? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Jinder and his dancing troupe were fantastic last night.


----------



## Beatles123

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Jinder and his dancing troupe were fantastic last night.


You're better than this, man! Stop it. :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Beatles123 said:


> You're better than this, man! Stop it. :mj2


No, I seriously liked it. It's great to see Jinder getting a nice little push.


----------



## -XERO-

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I'm part-Indian, so this is really exciting to me in a way. lol


*JINDER SHOULD NOT BEAT LESNAR OR REIGNS THOUGH! WTF!?* :lol


----------



## TB Tapp

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867169721938038784
[Is a prop artist for the WWE] 

"Okay, I have to make some belt plates for Jinder the new champ. Hmm, let's see..." *Just writes his name* 

"Well, that was easy!"


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion

Jinder only lost to Balor because hes the best wrestler on the roster according to Heyman. Jinder is just hitting his stride and hes going to stiff his way through the entire roster with that belt. Get ready


----------



## Sweggeh

*Canada recognizes Jinder Mahal's title win, and congratulates him.*


----------



## KOMania1

*Re: Canada recognizes Jinder Mahal's title win, and congratulates him.*

Opened thread, looked at topic creator, am satisfied.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

*Re: Canada recognizes Jinder Mahal's title win, and congratulates him.*

LOL @ Canada


----------



## Flair Flop

*Re: Canada recognizes Jinder Mahal's title win, and congratulates him.*

People backstage were happy. Thread created. Canada happy. Thread created. What will tomorrow be? Random homeless dude carrying cans in a buggy borrows camera to a makes video celebrating Jinders win? Jinder fan creates own unique bumper sticker to celebrate Jinders win with a video of an old beat up pickup truck driving off?


----------



## THE HAITCH

*Re: Canada recognizes Jinder Mahal's title win, and congratulates him.*

Appropriate time to post this:


----------



## Sweggeh

Flair Flop said:


> People backstage were happy. Thread created. Canada happy. Thread created. What will tomorrow be? Random homeless dude carrying cans in a buggy borrows camera to a makes video celebrating Jinders win? Jinder fan creates own unique bumper sticker to celebrate Jinders win with a video of an old beat up pickup truck driving off?


Lol at you Jinder haters. If you dont want to read threads about him, how about not clicking the topic?

If the US parliament or whatever congratulated Charlotte on a win, you would be the first to post it here.

This is wrestling news, many people will be interested to see it. Deal with it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Canada recognizes Jinder Mahal's title win, and congratulates him.*

Amazing. Jinder is truly an international sensation.


----------



## greasykid1

*Re: Canada recognizes Jinder Mahal's title win, and congratulates him.*

Kowalski.
Jericho.
Piper.
Edge.
Owens.
Owen Hart.
BRET Hart.


...


Jinder Mahal.
LMFAO.


----------



## ImSumukh

*Re: Canada recognizes Jinder Mahal's title win, and congratulates him.*

International incident took place at WWE Backlash.


----------



## CesaroSwing

*Re: Canada recognizes Jinder Mahal's title win, and congratulates him.*



greasykid1 said:


> Kowalski.
> Jericho.
> Piper.
> Edge.
> Owens.
> Owen Hart.
> BRET Hart.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Jinder Mahal.
> LMFAO.


One of them does not belong.


Get Owens off that list


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

*Re: "India number 1" - Indian commentary team's hilarious reaction to Jinder's win*



God Movement said:


> The Maharaja has become WWE Champion. What excuses do the fans of Cesaro and Zayn have now? The Maharaja has reached out and grabbed the brass ring and has become India Number 1.


For starters, Switzerland and Syria don't have a billion of potentional customers to fill Vince's pockets.


----------



## phyfts

*Re: "India number 1" - Indian commentary team's hilarious reaction to Jinder's win*

This should be chant lmao.


----------



## Ronny

*Re: "India number 1" - Indian commentary team's hilarious reaction to Jinder's win*

God damn Indian market and their fucking number one bollocks fucking ruining everything :tripsscust

'INDIA NUMBER ONE INDIA NUMBER ONE' Yes in motherfucking banana production I see


----------

